# wow bnet acc plicht



## bcdass2 (10. Oktober 2009)

hier der post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Re: Non Battle.net Accounts offline on November 12th


----------



## :Manahunt: (10. Oktober 2009)

Kann man draufklicken?:/


----------



## bcdass2 (10. Oktober 2009)

ja


----------



## Sundarkness (10. Oktober 2009)

nö is keine pflicht is kann zockenx)


----------



## Al_xander (10. Oktober 2009)

Jop brauchst keine Panik zu haben @ :Manahunt:

MfG Al_x ^^


----------



## bcdass2 (10. Oktober 2009)

am 12 wird man eien machen müssen sonst acc weg


----------



## Sevydos (10. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard schrieb:
			
		

> Q: What happens if I don&#8217;t merge my World of Warcraft account with a Battle.net account?
> A: After November 12, 2009, you won&#8217;t be able to log in to the game unless you merge your account with a Battle.net account. You will need to log in using your Battle.net account username (your email address) and password.


 (www.mmo-champion.com - siehe Link)
(F: Was passiert, wenn man den WoW-Acc nicht in einen Battle.net Account umwandelt?
A: Ab dem 12. November 2009 wird es nicht mehr möglich sein mit einem normalen Account einzulogen, ausser man integriert den WoW Acc in einen Battle.net Acc. Ab dann wird man mit dem Battle.net Account-Usernamen (also der Email-Adresse) und dem Battle.net Passwort einlogen müssen. - frei übersetzt)

Naja, es war ja schon von vielen befürchtet worden. Und letztendlich wars klar, dass das dann irgendwann kommen musste, nun steht fest, wann es soweit ist. 

Ich bin davon eher weniger begeistert, aber generell bringt es mir keine Vor- oder Nachteile, einen Battle.net Acc zu haben. Hatte ihn bereits vor einiger Zeit erstellt, und auch deswegen bereits Probleme gehabt...

Wir werden sehen, was das in Zukunft bringt und bedeutet. Ich kann da im Moment nichts aussagekräftiges zu sagen.


----------



## Tarnhamster (10. Oktober 2009)

"Blizzard staff"

Mich würd mal interessieren, wo genau diese zitierte Originalmeldung gepostet wurde.

Außerdem würde ich dann auch mal gerne wissen, wer von den ganzen Battle.net Account-Playern hier das Pet schon bekommen hat (haben will).

Warten wir mal noch schön ab....


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Oktober 2009)

bcdass2 schrieb:


> am 12 wird man eien machen müssen sonst acc weg


Schwachsinn!


----------



## Sevydos (10. Oktober 2009)

Der Account ist dann nicht weg, sondern "inaktiv". Man kann sich nicht einlogen...


----------



## computerblicker (10. Oktober 2009)

Und wenn schon, dann mach ich mir eben einen, warum sollte mich das interessieren?


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Oktober 2009)

Das gute ist, dann hört das geheule "Ich hab meinen Account doch gar nicht in einen Battle.Net-Account umgewandelt" auf.


----------



## Balord (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds irgendwie blöd, das man praktisch gezwungen wird einen Battle.net Account zu erstellen, wenn man WoW weiter spielen möchte. 
Es hat jedoch den Vorteil, das gestohlenen WoW Accounts nicht mehr zu Battle.net Accounts umgewandelt werden können.

Ich für meinen teil werde mir keinen erstellen. Wenn das so kommt werde ich aufhören zu spielen, weil ich es einfach nicht einsehe mir noch einen Battle.net account zuzulegen. (blöde Begründung, aber ich sehs einfach net ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Daryst (10. Oktober 2009)

Als wenn dadurch i-wer aufhört, jetzt kommt das große mimimi und 2 Wochen danach juckt es keinen mehr!

MfG


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Oktober 2009)

Eben und die die sagen das sie deswegen aufhören spielen ja trotz ihres MIMIMI´s weiter, Hauptsache Klappe aufreißen.

*Noch mal zum Punkt Battle.Net-Erstellung.

Hier gabs ja schon so einige Noobs die behaupteten man brauche dazu seinen CD-Key vom Original-Spiel (also Classic-WoW)
Dies ist nicht der Fall. Wenn ihr euren B-Net-Account ein WoW-Spiel hinzufügt, muss man lediglich den bisherigen Accountnamen + Passwort eingeben. Das war es auch schon. Dauer des ganzen < 5min.*


----------



## Dragó82 (10. Oktober 2009)

Grade gemacht eine sache von 2 min, hätte es so oder so spätestens mit D3 bzw SC2 gemacht.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. Oktober 2009)

Tarnhamster schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich dann auch mal gerne wissen, wer von den ganzen Battle.net Account-Playern hier das Pet schon bekommen hat (haben will).
> 
> Warten wir mal noch schön ab....



Was fürn pet? Das ding vom Blizzcon stream? jo hab ich

Hab auch vor kurzem das volle Programm durchgezogen mit dem Battlenet.. also meinen Main account hatte ich schon vorher auf einen Battlenet account geschoben.. Jetzt hab ich noch zusätzlich meinen zweitaccount drauf gemacht und einen test account :-P und ich hab mir bei ebay nen gebrauchten Authenticator gekauft ( über battlenet geht ja nur per kreditkarte..) und den dort eingebunden.

Hat alles komplett 100% ohne Probleme geklappt.
Keine Einlogg-Schwierigkeiten, kein garnix.

Also legt eure Scheu ab.. schlechte Erfahrungen damit hin oder her.. im Moment läufts und damit is fertig.. Warum die leute die Umwandlung zum battle.net account nicht wollen versteh ich nicht.. bringt keine Nachteile.. sogar nur Vorteile 
(Einfach Auswahl der Accounts, möglichkeit der Teilnahme an Betas, man kann seine alten Blizzard-Spiele hinzufügen und sich so bei Bedarf, wenn man die CDs verschlampt hat wie ich, das Spiel herunterladen......)


----------



## Nihilius84 (11. Oktober 2009)

nein soll so ein pinguin pet ala pengu geben das oswald heisst (wie der pinguin bei batman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), das gibts aber erst ab fraglichem tag oder halt am entsprechenden mittwoch


----------



## $n4re (11. Oktober 2009)

Wieso ist sowas eigentlich für manche so'n riesiger Weltuntergang?
ich begreifs einfach nicht...vll sind ihnen die 2-5 Minuten zu wertvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nihilius84 (11. Oktober 2009)

sie haben halt angst das sich die illuminaten durch den battlenet account in ihre pornosammlung einhacken und diese löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2009)

Cool.


----------



## Slarianox (11. Oktober 2009)

$n4re schrieb:


> Wieso ist sowas eigentlich für manche so'n riesiger Weltuntergang?
> ich begreifs einfach nicht...vll sind ihnen die 2-5 Minuten zu wertvoll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ehm ja... 2-5 mins zu wertvoll aber sein leben im zimmer vorm pc verschwenden oO ehm jo... (soll nich auf alle bezogen sein nur diese Mimimi noobs)


----------



## MoonFrost (11. Oktober 2009)

bekomm das pet nur die, die ihren account vorher umgewandelt haben, am 12 umgewandelt haben, oder die, die ihn erst später umgewandelt haben?


----------



## Dragó82 (11. Oktober 2009)

Dank dieser Aktion wissen wa nun wenigstens das 3.3 vor dem 12 November Live geht da das Pet ja erst mit 3.3 kommt.


----------



## MoonFrost (11. Oktober 2009)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Dank dieser Aktion wissen wa nun wenigstens das 3.3 vor dem 12 November Live geht da das Pet ja erst mit 3.3 kommt.



Blödsinn. Pdk für gute spieler (hero) is grad mal 1,monat da und dann komm 3.3. Cataclysm kommt mitte / ende 2010 du glaubst doch nicht das blizzard uns 10monate in eiskrone rumgammeln lässt bis was neues kommt.


----------



## Keksautomat (11. Oktober 2009)

Fixe Frage, wenn ich auf dem einen Account (warum auch immer) gebannt werde, ist der 2. Account dann auch futsch ?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. Oktober 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Pdk für gute spieler (hero) is grad mal 1,monat da und dann komm 3.3. Cataclysm kommt mitte / ende 2010 du glaubst doch nicht das blizzard uns 10monate in eiskrone rumgammeln lässt bis was neues kommt.



Vielleicht.. vielleicht war BC aber auch nicht mit dem schwarzen Tempel und Illidan zuende.. wer weiß


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2009)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> Fixe Frage, wenn ich auf dem einen Account (warum auch immer) gebannt werde, ist der 2. Account dann auch futsch ?



Nö.


----------



## Piposus (11. Oktober 2009)

Plicht? Man sollte schon erst schreiben können, bevor man im Threadtitel Scheisse schreibt!


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2009)

Willst deinen Keks mit Schoko oder ohne?


----------



## Gerti (11. Oktober 2009)

:Manahunt: schrieb:


> Kann man draufklicken?:/



www.mmo-champion.com sollte doch zeigen, dass das doch seriös sein sollte...

Naja mir ists relativ egal, da ich schon länger nen bnet Acc hab. Hatte bisher auch nur 1x Probs damit, wo nur ich mich scheinbar für ein paar mins einloggen konnte (mit nem normalen Acc jedoch schon)


----------



## Nimbe (11. Oktober 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> Ich finds irgendwie blöd, das man praktisch gezwungen wird einen Battle.net Account zu erstellen, wenn man WoW weiter spielen möchte.
> Es hat jedoch den Vorteil, das gestohlenen WoW Accounts nicht mehr zu Battle.net Accounts umgewandelt werden können.
> 
> Ich für meinen teil werde mir keinen erstellen. Wenn das so kommt werde ich aufhören zu spielen, weil ich es einfach nicht einsehe mir noch einen Battle.net account zuzulegen. (blöde Begründung, aber ich sehs einfach net ein
> ...




*Tja lernt mal die bedienungen zu lesen wenn ihr spiele installiert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

bei wotlk  habt ihr alle zustimmen müssen, dass euer acc. nach einer gewisser zeit in einen battle.net account umgewandelt wird.!


und ich versteh euch mieseperter sowieso net?!?!?

was is so schlecht an einen battle.net account??

NIX

ihr könnt mehrere wow accounts verwalten andere blizz-spiele hinzufügen und braucht nur ein passwort, also ich versteh euche hct nicht.


----------



## KInstinct (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mein normalen Account auf Battle.net umgestellt. Es tut nicht weh und es entstehen auch keine Wartezeiten (für die "5 Min ohne Wow? Ich nehme mir das Leben!).


----------



## MiezTheKatz (11. Oktober 2009)

Piposus schrieb:


> Plicht? Man sollte schon erst schreiben können, bevor man im Threadtitel Scheisse schreibt!



Kümmer Du Dich lieber mal um Deine Grammatik, bevor Du andere auf Ihre Rechtschreibfehler hinweist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (11. Oktober 2009)

MiezTheKatz schrieb:


> Kümmer Du Dich lieber mal um Deine Grammatik, bevor Du andere auf Ihre Rechtschreibfehler hinweist!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was war denn an meinem Satz falsch, bittesehr? "Plicht" steht nunmal im Titel. Und der TE hat nicht ansatzweise eine Diskussion eingeleitet. Und Arosk könnte mal bissel weniger spammen.


----------



## Sinlow (11. Oktober 2009)

Frage: warum will ich kein B-net account?

Antwort 1: Weil 1 Passwort für alle spiele zählt. wenn ich also irendwann in der zukunft 20 Blizz spiele drauf habe (wow, D3, SC2, und was sonst noch so erscheinen mag) dann ist mit 1 hackangriff *ALLES* weg. Oder vlt fällt doch mal wer auf ne Phishing seite rein. schwuuuuubs, *alles* weg!

Antwort 2: Auch wenn gesagt wurde das Blizz nicht alle accounts oder spiele speert nur weil man auf einem spiel account scheiße gebaut hat, heist das nicht das sie es doch irgendwann mal in die AGB übernehmen das sie das dürfen!

Antowrt 3: Alles auf 1 email account, eingelogt wird über den mail account. nehmen wir mal an ich bin telekom kunde und melde mich mit meiner T-kom adresse an. Morgen bekommen ich ein super angebot von nem anderen ISP und wechsel....weg ist die T-kom mail. und wie Blizz sich anstellt was die änderung der kundendaten betrifft das wissen wir ja alle

Antwort 4: Ich hasse es wenn AGB`s im nachhinein verschlechtert werden. nach deutschem recht ist das nämlich verboten (nur verbesserungen für den käufer sind erlaubt. stellt euch vor ihr kauft nen fetten LCD TV, in den AGB steht 3 Jahre garantie, und kaum seit ihr raus aus dem laden ändern sie die AGB auf 2 Jahre Garantie. Was glaubt ihr wohl an welche AGB die sich vor gericht halten müssen?), es zählen die AGB zum zeitpunkt des Kaufs!

ach eagl...liest eh keiner ernsthaft durch also wozu noch weiter tippen, 10 oder 20 andere gründe fallen mir sicher noch ein.


----------



## Piposus (11. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> ach eagl...liest eh keiner ernsthaft durch also wozu noch weiter tippen, 10 oder 20 andere gründe fallen mir sicher noch ein.


20 andere Gründe, an denen du selber schuld sein wirst? Ausser Grund Nummer 4 kann ich gar nichts nachvollziehen.


----------



## Annovella (11. Oktober 2009)

:Manahunt: schrieb:


> Kann man draufklicken?:/



Wenn du über den Link gehst, steht unten links der Ziellink... da dort mmo-champion...... steht würde ich mal sagen: Ja


----------



## Destructix (11. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> Antwort 4: Ich hasse es wenn AGB`s im nachhinein verschlechtert werden. nach deutschem recht ist das nämlich verboten (nur verbesserungen für den käufer sind erlaubt. stellt euch vor ihr kauft nen fetten LCD TV, in den AGB steht 3 Jahre garantie, und kaum seit ihr raus aus dem laden ändern sie die AGB auf 2 Jahre Garantie. Was glaubt ihr wohl an welche AGB die sich vor gericht halten müssen?), es zählen die AGB zum zeitpunkt des Kaufs!



Wenn du WotLk installiert hast (du hast es dir gekauft), dann hast du die neuen AGB akzeptiert. Wenn du das nicht möchtest, steht es dir frei das Spiel zu deinstallieren und zu kündigen.


----------



## Testare (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde in dem Zusammenhang ja eine Frage interessant:

D3, SC2 usw sollen ja über ein GEBÜHRENPFLICHTIGES B-Net laufen (Stand so mal irgendwo in den Blueposts) 

Heisst das jetzt: 
Für B-Net zahlen und allle Spiele darüber spielen können Inklusive WoW?
Für B-Net zahlen und alle Spiele spielen können ausser WoW, dafür extra Gebühren?
Oder zahlt man weiter brav sein WoW und kann quasi nebenbei SC3 und co ohne extra Gebühr mitzocken?

Dazu gab es imho bisher noch keine direkte Aussage...


----------



## ScreamSchrei (11. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt für eure Angst eine einfache gegenwehr. Holt euch nen Authenticator. Dann gibts erst gar kein Hack und der B-Net Account macht Sinn.

Legt halt endlich mehr Wert auf Account Sicherheit. Sein Geburtsdatum oder den Namen eines Verwandten/Bekannten zu nehmen ist nun mal nicht sicher. Nehmt nen 13-16 Stelligers Alpha Nummerisches Passwort und ihr habt keinerlei Hack Probleme. Dazu den Authenticator und keiner schafft es den Acc ohne einen Riesen Aufwand zu hacken.

Was die AGBs anbelangt. Wenn du das Geschäft verlässt und sie die AGBs ändern hast du diese nicht akzeptiert. Aber bei WoW musst du nach JEDEM Patch die AGBs akzeptieren. Was bedeutet du hast die "neuen" anerkannt. Das heißt du wärst auch nach deutschem Recht nicht geschützt. Wie schon erwähnt.. es steht dir ja frei zu deinstallieren und den Acc zu Kündigen.

Was das Bannen betrifft. Baust du so viel Scheisse das du da wirklich Angst vor haben musst? Ich habe in meinen 2 Spieljahren bisher nicht eine Verwarnung erhalten. Wenn man cheatet geschieht es einem recht das ALLES gesperrt wird!


----------



## lord just (11. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> Frage: warum will ich kein B-net account?
> 
> Antwort 1: Weil 1 Passwort für alle spiele zählt. wenn ich also irendwann in der zukunft 20 Blizz spiele drauf habe (wow, D3, SC2, und was sonst noch so erscheinen mag) dann ist mit 1 hackangriff *ALLES* weg. Oder vlt fällt doch mal wer auf ne Phishing seite rein. schwuuuuubs, *alles* weg!
> 
> ...




naja ob jetzt ein spiel oder zwanzig spiele weg sind ist eigentlich egal, da man ja trotzdem sich bemüht sein spiel wiederzubekommen und blizzard ist da mittlerweile recht fix. ne mail an den support und teilweise minuten später ist der account dich. und wer in zukunft blizzard spiele spielen will, der muss sich nen battle.net account zulegen. das mit der email ist auch kein großes problem und auch das sonstige ändern der kundendaten. email geht in zwei minuten. ein klick auf email wechseln, neue mail eingeben, im alten mailaccount den wechsel bestätigen und fertig. addressäderungen sollten auch so einfach gehen und namen kann man nur ändern, wenn man ne kopie der heirratsurkunde oder sonstige unterlagen an blizzard schickt. ist nicht mehr aufwand als wenn man sonst irgendwo die daten ändern möchte.

und zu den agb. 

bei wotlk handelt es sich um ein neues produkt und darf daher andere agb haben als die alten wow teile und schon in den agb, bei der installation stand drin, dass man früher oder später seinen account in einen battle.net account umwandeln muss.

der einzige grund sich keinen account zu machen ist die angst, die man aber auch nur hat, wenn man auf irgendwelche komischen seiten geht. wer gewissenhaft mit seinen daten umgeht und auch für die sicherheit seines pc sorgt (nicht nur virenscanner sondern auch das os updaten), der sollte eigentlich keine angst haben müssen.

dann @ testare

d3 und sc2 sollen nicht über ein gebührenpflichtiges battle.net laufen. man braucht ja schon alleine einen battle.net account, wenn man sich was im blizzardshop kaufen will. es waren nur gebührenpflichtige dienste im gespräch. es wurde schon oft falsch verstanden und auch schon oft von blizzard gesagt, dass bei d3 und sc2 keine verpflichtenden folgekosten entstehen werden.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (11. Oktober 2009)

ach gott das dauert 2 min einen b-net account zu erstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dany_ (11. Oktober 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Pdk für gute spieler (hero) is grad mal 1,monat da und dann komm 3.3. Cataclysm kommt mitte / ende 2010 du glaubst doch nicht das blizzard uns 10monate in eiskrone rumgammeln lässt bis was neues kommt.



Quelle? dass Cataclysm Ende 2010 kommt ?


----------



## ScreamSchrei (11. Oktober 2009)

Dany_ schrieb:


> Quelle? dass Cataclysm Ende 2010 kommt ?




Das sagte Blizz auf der Blizzcon. Ihr immer mit eurem Quelle geschrei.. unglaublich. Informiert euch halt selbst mal!


----------



## Dany_ (11. Oktober 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Das sagte Blizz auf der Blizzcon. Ihr immer mit eurem Quelle geschrei.. unglaublich. Informiert euch halt selbst mal!



Auf der Blizzcon stand 2010 aber nix von *Ende* 2010


----------



## Testare (11. Oktober 2009)

lord schrieb:


> d3 und sc2 sollen nicht über ein gebührenpflichtiges battle.net laufen. man braucht ja schon alleine einen battle.net account, wenn man sich was im blizzardshop kaufen will. es waren nur gebührenpflichtige dienste im gespräch. es wurde schon oft falsch verstanden und auch schon oft von blizzard gesagt, dass bei d3 und sc2 keine verpflichtenden folgekosten entstehen werden.



Genau das stand ganz am Anfang anders da, diese Aussage wurde vorerst revidiert. 
Aber glaubst Du nicht auch, dass es mit der Zeit Gebühren kosten wird?


----------



## Testare (11. Oktober 2009)

Cataclysm Ende 2010:

Aussage auf der Blizzcon war: Nicht vor Mitte/Ende 2010 (wörtlich)

Und persönlich glaube ich der Aussage Ende 2010 eher, man überarbeitet schliesslich das ganze Game irgendwie, fast wie ein WoW2 - von mir aus kann es auch Mitte 2011 werden solange das Ergebnis halbwegs stimmt. Lieber bissi warten als unfertigen Dünnpfiff wie zb Aion kaufen.


----------



## Dany_ (11. Oktober 2009)

ah ok, weil im WoW-Forum steht da wieder ganz was anderes, naja egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (11. Oktober 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Es gibt für eure Angst eine einfache gegenwehr. Holt euch nen Authenticator. Dann gibts erst gar kein Hack und der B-Net Account macht Sinn.



Sehr witzig, den Authenticator gibt es meines Wissens nur per Kreditkarte, und die haben in Deutschland nu mal die wenigsten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (11. Oktober 2009)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Sehr witzig, den Authenticator gibt es meines Wissens nur per Kreditkarte, und die haben in Deutschland nu mal die wenigsten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann mach es wie wir: Sammelbestellung mit Gilde über die die eine haben.


----------



## susiamft (11. Oktober 2009)

Mal zu Info...den Authenticator gibts im übrigen auch fürs Handy. Kostet 0,49 Euro und nochmal ca 1 Euro fürs runterladen und das wars. 

Man muss also nicht unbedingt den per Kreditkarte (je Bestellung max. 5 Stück lieferbar) bestellen (außer man hat nen saualtes Handy)


----------



## Sinlow (11. Oktober 2009)

lord schrieb:


> naja ob jetzt ein spiel oder zwanzig spiele weg sind ist eigentlich egal, da man ja trotzdem sich bemüht sein spiel wiederzubekommen und blizzard ist da mittlerweile recht fix.



Es ist dir also egal ob du 50 euro verlierst oder 1000? dein netto einkommen will ich haben... klar, im idealfall bekommt man alles wieder, aber was ist wenn man zu den 1-3% gehört bei dennen was schief geht? ne danke da hab ich kein bock drauf.

@Angst vor account bannung: Nö hab ich nicht, in 4 jahren hab ich nicht eine einzige verwarnung bekommen, was daran liegt das ich keine verbotenen programme nötig habe. 

@Autenticator: ich hab eigentlich kein lust mir nen nen extra gerät zu *kaufen* um wow zu spielen. vor allem habe ich keine lust an einemort geunden zu sein um zu zocken. ich will mich auch mal kurz bei nem kumpel einloggen können. bei Meinen Eltern, Freundin, Bruder und überall wo es mir noch in den sinn kommt....

@gutes PW: jedes prgramm,jedes spiel, jede anwendung, jeder mailaccount, ebay, Paypal und was nicht alles hat bei mir eine eignes alphanumerisches PW.

einer der wirklich wichtigen gründe warum ich solche "spiele account sammlungen" hasse ist steam. Ich wollte vor jahren meinem Bruder mein CS account schenken weil er bischen spielen wollte. geht nicht. Mann kann spiele nicht mehr vom Steam account trennen. Es wird mir also auch die möglichkeit genommen spiele die ich nicht mehr spielen will zu verschenken/verkaufen. (sollte B-net ACC da anders sein währe es nett wenn mir as jemand sagen könnte)


----------



## MOnk75 (11. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub was die leute stört sind nicht die 2-5min die man aufbringen muss um so einen account zu erstellen, es ist viel mehr das man zu etwas gezwungen wird, und viele lassen sich halt nicht gern zu etwas zwingen.


----------



## Sinlow (11. Oktober 2009)

Piposus schrieb:


> 20 andere Gründe, an denen du selber schuld sein wirst? Ausser Grund Nummer 4 kann ich gar nichts nachvollziehen.


 in deiner Welt wurde noch *nie* wieklich ein Account gehackt? es gibt als keine Hacker? man bist du leichtgläubig.
 in deiner welt wurden noch nie AGB im nachhinein geändert? sag mal liest du eigentlich die AGB die du nach jedem mal updaten bestätigt? das passiert ständig!
 in deiner Welt musst du niemal dein email account wechseln? du musst echt ein glückspilz sein!  (randbemerkung: da man anscheind die mailaddi leicht wechseln kann entfällt er aus der liste warum ich kein B-net will.)


edit: die 2-5 minuten aufwand stören mich nicht im geringsten. allein das lesen/schreiben dieses Freds hat mehr zeit verbraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Real_ET (11. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> @Autenticator: ich hab eigentlich kein lust mir nen nen extra gerät zu *kaufen* um wow zu spielen. vor allem habe ich keine lust an einemort geunden zu sein um zu zocken. ich will mich auch mal kurz bei nem kumpel einloggen können. bei Meinen Eltern, Freundin, Bruder und überall wo es mir noch in den sinn kommt....


Ist ja auch SO schwer, den Authenticator mal in die Tasche zu stecken, wenn du dich an einen andreren Ort begibst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarbur (11. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> @Autenticator: ich hab eigentlich kein lust mir nen nen extra gerät zu *kaufen* um wow zu spielen. vor allem habe ich keine lust an einemort geunden zu sein um zu zocken. ich will mich auch mal kurz bei nem kumpel einloggen können. bei Meinen Eltern, Freundin, Bruder und überall wo es mir noch in den sinn kommt....



Sagen viele, aber wenn der Account mal wirklich gehackt ist hat ärgert man sich umso mehr. Speziell wenn man sich auf anderen PCs einloggen will ist der Authenticator das beste was es gibt, wer weiss welcher PC mal wirklich einen Trojaner drauf hat.  Da hilft auch das beste PW nichts mehr. 
Und einmalig 6 Euro + Versand sind nun echt nicht viel wenn man jeden Monat 13 Euro für das Spiel zahlt.. Und man stelle dich vor, das Teil ist tragbar, man kann es zu Freunden auch mitnehmen ;-)

Zwar kein direkter Vergleich nd kurz OT: Ein Arbeitskollege spielt das kostenlose Silkroad weil er sich weigert 13 Euro im Monat für ein "ordentliches" Onlinespiel auszugeben. Aber nebenbei zahlt er 10-15 Euro für irgendwelche Botprogramme weil das Leveln keinen Spass macht. Toller Geiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parits (11. Oktober 2009)

Oh mann allso jetzt wirds echt krass ich frag mich was sich Blizzard in letzter zeit eigendlich denkt das fängt mit den accounts nun an gehts weiter das beleidigungen und drohungen ingame geduldet wird und nichts unternommen wird des öfteren ist mir auch aufgefallen das sich immer weniger gm´s ingame melden wenn ein problem besteht und nur per post es eine antwort gibt und meistens das gleiche....

Das 2 ist die Forum aktivität seitens Blizz im offiziellen Forum hat stark abgenommen und auch die der realm Foren viele leute beschwern sich wegen so genannte geister realms die vom austerben sozusagen bedroht sind! Aber keine antwort oder ein statement eines Blizzard mitarbeiters da ist wie ich gesehn und bemerkt habe der fraktions wechsel und auch der immer seltene gratis server transfer treiben nun viele an das zu tun weil nichts mehr geht oder nur wenig und nun auf vielen ein ungleichgewicht herrscht der fraktionen!

Ebenfalls habe ich im allgemeinen Forum gesehn das viele spieler solcher realms auf einen transfer oder realm zusammenlegung hoffen wobei es bei einigen schon zu spät erscheint allso meiner meihnung nach sollte in so manchen dingen einiges geschehn und das mit den accs tja das is wiedermal eine hervorragende idee die nichts bringen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Sinlow (11. Oktober 2009)

Real_ET schrieb:


> Ist ja auch SO schwer, den Authenticator mal in die Tasche zu stecken, wenn du dich an einen andreren Ort begibst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klar, ich hab imme run überall das kleine mistding bei mir, ich _könnte_ danach ja wow spielen wollen. Nach dem baden im freibad, dem wandern in den bergen, nach dem bungeespringen, dem kuchebacken bei meiner Oma...


----------



## Jarbur (11. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> klar, ich hab imme run überall das kleine mistding bei mir, ich _könnte_ danach ja wow spielen wollen. Nach dem baden im freibad, dem wandern in den bergen, nach dem bungeespringen, dem kuchebacken bei meiner Oma...



Das Teil ist wie ein Schlüsselanhänger, lasst du deinen SChlüssel auch immer zuhause?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berrid (11. Oktober 2009)

laut Blizz wird das doch eh automatisch gemacht.
oder verstehe ich da was falsch ?


http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...categoryId=4307

*Stehen Battle.net-Accounts im Zusammenhang mit Blizzard-Accounts?* 

         Battle.net-Accounts sind die Weiterentwicklung der Blizzard-Accounts. Falls sie schon einen Blizzard-Account verwenden, ist es nicht nötig einen Battle.net-Account zu erstellen. Ihr Blizzard-Account wurde automatisch umgewandelt. Kunden mit existierendem Blizzard-Account haben eine E-Mail mit weiteren Informationen erhalten.


----------



## sama92 (11. Oktober 2009)

so mehrere dinge:
 1.) warum macht blizzard es zur pflicht, einen battle-net account zu haben?

ganz einfach! das neue freundeslistensystem, dass in allen neuen spielen eingebaut werden soll ist der grund (für alle "QUELLE??"-Schreier, siehe blizzcon). damit soll man nämlich sofort sehen, wer in welchem spiel on ist (ich kann also sehen, wenn ich in wow eingeloggt bin zum beispiel, dass mein kumpel grad Diablo 3 spielt) und man soll damit die twinks besser sehen können. also hab ich nicht mehr ne freundesliste voller charakter, sondern voller e-mails, anhand denen ich sehe:" Aha! der warlock mit dem ich grad chatte ist ein twink von meinem gildenleiter" [<-- Beispeil]).

 2.) Der Authenticator?? Kaufen oder nicht??

wer sich den authenticator im laden nicht kaufen will, geht in den blizz-shop und kauft sich den "Blizzard Mobile Authenticator". Das ist genau das gleiche, wie der authenticator ausm laden, nur eben für's handy. das ganze kostet 0,49 euro (mit downloadgebühren war ich bei ca. 1 euro).
und irgendwann gewöhnt man sich daran, immer wieder einen 8-stelligen code einzugeben. ich sehe das nicht als ätzend an, sondern als eine möglichkeit, die blizz uns bietet, unsere accoutnsicherheit zu erhöhen. und mal ehrlich, den halben euro bis euro werden die meisten übrig haben.
(unterstützt werden sehr viele handytypen)
hier der link http://mobile.blizzard.com/fr-de/t401-c129...e-authenticator

grüße sama92 alias Dudrie (Area52)
man sieht sich vllt. mal ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s.: sry, wenn so ein ähnlicher post schon vorhanden ist, aber wollte nicht drei seiten lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regesas (11. Oktober 2009)

Naja, man ist eh gezwungen, seinen Account zu erweitern, hätte man zu Wotlk die AGB gelesen, die man zugestimmt hat.


----------



## Starkwurst (11. Oktober 2009)

also ich find den battle.net account ziemlich coll, weil ich die hälfte meiner diablo 2 cds verschlampt habe und man jetzt die spiele einfach runterladen kann... gute lösung
zur sicherheit sollte aber noch einiges getan werden
warum bekommt man nicht einfach son scheiß authenticator zugeschickt? müsste doch drin sein wenn man blizzard das geld für 6 spiele überlässt


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Oktober 2009)

Jarbur schrieb:


> Das Teil ist wie ein Schlüsselanhänger, lasst du deinen SChlüssel auch immer zuhause?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


erstens das oder wenn du nen fähiges handy hast dir das programm dafür runterladen bei blizz. oder haste dein handy auch nie dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 manche leute können sich anstellen aber sind dann die ersten die rummheulen wenn ihr acc zum x mal gehackt wurde


----------



## FreyasErbin (11. Oktober 2009)

sama92 schrieb:


> so mehrere dinge:
> 1.) warum macht blizzard es zur pflicht, einen battle-net account zu haben?
> 
> ganz einfach! das neue freundeslistensystem, dass in allen neuen spielen eingebaut werden soll ist der grund (für alle "QUELLE??"-Schreier, siehe blizzcon). damit soll man nämlich sofort sehen, wer in welchem spiel on ist (ich kann also sehen, wenn ich in wow eingeloggt bin zum beispiel, dass mein kumpel grad Diablo 3 spielt) und man soll damit die twinks besser sehen können. also hab ich nicht mehr ne freundesliste voller charakter, sondern voller e-mails, anhand denen ich sehe:" Aha! der warlock mit dem ich grad chatte ist ein twink von meinem gildenleiter" [<-- Beispeil]).




Willkommen in der Welt des gläsernen Kunden!


----------



## spacekeks007 (11. Oktober 2009)

macht doch einfach nen battlenet acc es beisst nicht es kratzt nicht es ist nicht schlimm und die bösen buben wandeln ihn nicht hinter euren rücken um das ihr mehr schwierigkeiten habt wo is das problem?

und wenn blizzard sagt das ihr es machen müsst macht es oder lasst es und spielt nicht mehr?

immer dieses gejammer


----------



## abe15 (11. Oktober 2009)

Was habtn ihr gegen battle.net? Ich hab lange einen Account und ich kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Jayla (11. Oktober 2009)

Destructix schrieb:


> Wenn du WotLk installiert hast (du hast es dir gekauft), dann hast du die neuen AGB akzeptiert. Wenn du das nicht möchtest, steht es dir frei das Spiel zu deinstallieren und zu kündigen.




Wäre interssant, das mal auszuurteilen. Ich denke nämlich nicht, dass dem so ist ;-)
Da sind auch einige Passagen in den Battle.net-AGB, die nicht wirklich knusper sind, so z.B. dass blizzard das Recht hat, jederzeit euren kompletten PC zu durchsuchen (hab ich irgendwo in den AGB überflogen, müsst ich nochmal genauer lesen). Also nicht nur RAM-Scan wie in WoW, neee, kompletter PC auf "Schadsoftware". Und wenn ihr Virenverseucht seid, gibts halt keinen WoW-Zugang.

Wer jetzt meint, das wär prima, den darf ich dran erinnern, dass nicht Blizzard zu entscheiden hat, was ich auf meinem PC haben darf und was nicht. Nachher sperren die mir irgendwann den Zugang, weil die Spiele von der Konkurrenz als "Schadsoftware" ansehen...


----------



## Meeragus (11. Oktober 2009)

So bin jetzt auch bei Battle.net mit zugehörigem Mobile Authenticator. War alles sehr einfach und schnell. Mein Account ist mir einfach zu "wertvoll" mit den ganzen Chars. Wurde zwar die ganzen 3 1/2 Jahre noch nie gehackt, aber sicher ist sicher....für den Fall das es mal hätte passieren sollen hätte ich mich sonst nur geärgert warum ich das nicht gemacht habe :-) und wenn ich eben nun mal 1min länger brauch zum einloggen weil ich noch den Code eingeben muss, was solls ist alles ne Sache der Gewohnheit...


----------



## MoonFrost (11. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Vielleicht.. vielleicht war BC aber auch nicht mit dem schwarzen Tempel und Illidan zuende.. wer weiß



Zu BC hat blizzard auch nicht gesagt, das es 100%tig KEIN NEUEN CONTENTPATCH NACH 2.1 GEBEN WIRD!!! Und SW war nicht das ende von BC es war nur n überbrückungsstück für die guten spieler bis wotlk weil die illi schon monate lang clear hatten. Für zeroskiller und casuals war BT das Ende von BC


----------



## Rodanold (11. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich hatte ich mich grade dazu durchgerungen meinen Acc umzuwandeln.
Nachdem ich 3 mal die BN-Seite aufrufen mußte, das sie überhaupt geladen hat... und dann ungefähr 10x nach Eingabe von
Email-Addy, PW und Sicherheitsfrage nur nen dummen Murlock mit nem OOPS-Schild zu sehen bekam unter dem ne Fehlermeldung stand....

der BN-Acc ist für mich solange gestorben bis es nicht mehr anders geht. 

Und sollte es dann noch mucken muss ich mir echt die Frage stellen, ob WoW dann noch
so wertvoll ist, mir das anzutun.

CU


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2009)

na geil, ich habe gestern meinen account zu einem b-net account gemacht
als ich wow heute öffnete, stand immernoch mein alter accountname da, ich dachte mir, wow kann ja noch nicht wissen, dass mein account geändert wurde
ich geb e-mail und passwort ein... login server ausgelastet
und versuchs mit normalem namen und passwort... dieser acc ist ein b-net acc
und immernoch, loginserver ausgelastet


----------



## Powerflower (11. Oktober 2009)

das neue battle net hat viele vorteile es ist eine systemüberarbeitung um mithalten zu können darunter fällt nunmal auch ein neues b net system.
IMMERHIN wird windows mac und co. auch immer wieder verändert siehe windows xp>windows vista>windows 7...
wenn euch neuerungen stören dann lasst es einfach sein keiner wird gezwungen einen zu erstellen oder ein neues wndows etc. zu kaufen wenn er es nicht will!
ABER das wäre als würde man seine Treiber,virenscanner,windows... nicht updaten. auch in der realität ändert sich ständig was auch wenn es einem nicht so gut gefällt muss man es praktisch hinnehmen wenn man das nicht will würde einem nur selbbstmord bleiben!

Lebt mit der zeit nicht gegen sie und nein früher war GARANTIERT NICHT alles besser.
beispielsweise wurde richtiges pvp erst später eingefügt
in wow darf man erst mit level 10 pvp betreiben
und auch in der realität darf man erst mit "level 18" alles machen was man machen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht zu vergessen es gibt ein sogenanntes offizielles forum wo ihr das alles zur aussprache bringen könnt
aber blizzard wird die systemänderungen nicht rückgängig machen weil blizzard mit ihren produkten probiert möglichst vielen spielern etwas zu bieten und dazu zählen auch neue systeme die die sicherheit verbessern da es nicht so einfach ist soetwas zu knacken und umzuprogrammieren da neue passwörter nur an die angegebeme e mail gehen und die start emailadresse nicht geändert werden kann.
das ist hacksicher auch wenn man die e mail dann auch nutzen sollte


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (11. Oktober 2009)

hab mal ne frage: es gibt doch auch den Blizzard-Account, wo man die CD-Keys seiner Blizzard-Spiele registrieren lassen kann

kann man da auch irgendwie seinen B.net-Acc eintragen lassen bzw das iwie kombinieren?

bzw wie heißtn die seite, wo man sich einen Blizzard-Account (nicht B.net) erstellen lassen kann,...finde da nix


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Oktober 2009)

Berrid schrieb:


> laut Blizz wird das doch eh automatisch gemacht.
> oder verstehe ich da was falsch ?
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Blizzard-Account ist aber kein WoW-Account. Wenn du nur deinen WoW-Account hast, dann musst du auch für das Battle.Net einen erstellen und dein WoW-Spiel-Account hinzufügen. Punkt.



ArcaneFrostFire schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage: es gibt doch auch den Blizzard-Account, wo man die CD-Keys seiner Blizzard-Spiele registrieren lassen kann


Welchen Sinn soll das haben? Dein Benutzername ist mit deinem CD-Key bereits verknüpft. Wenn du den B-Net-Account erstellst wird dein bisheriger Benutzername/Kennwort mit diesem verküpft. Wozu also den CD-Key noch mal extra registrieren?


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2009)

> hab mal ne frage: es gibt doch auch den Blizzard-Account, wo man die CD-Keys seiner Blizzard-Spiele registrieren lassen kann
> 
> kann man da auch irgendwie seinen B.net-Acc eintragen lassen bzw das iwie kombinieren?
> 
> bzw wie heißtn die seite, wo man sich einen Blizzard-Account (nicht B.net) erstellen lassen kann,...finde da nix



Wo hast du gelebt?

Was soll ein Blizzard Account sein?


----------



## lordtheseiko (11. Oktober 2009)

Mir egal was Schneesturm macht, sollnse mein acc doch sperren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich zock eh kein wow mehr, unverschämter presi ganz einfach :X


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2009)

Hab was zum Blizzard Account gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts aber schon lange nicht mehr.

https://eu.blizzard.com/account/management/games.xml


----------



## Tranos (11. Oktober 2009)

Es passt zwar net ganz zum thema, aber ich habe meinen account geschenkt bekommen. Wie kann ich den denn jetzt ummelden?
Das problem ist ja, dass ich einen anderen nachnamen habe etc...


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. Oktober 2009)

Tranos schrieb:


> Es passt zwar net ganz zum thema, aber ich habe meinen account geschenkt bekommen. Wie kann ich den denn jetzt ummelden?
> Das problem ist ja, dass ich einen anderen nachnamen habe etc...



Auf wow-europe.com gehen auf die Accoutnverwaltung (rechts normal ein Kasten)
dann dich mit den Daten einloggen udn Kontaktinformationen ändern.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Oktober 2009)

Das kannst du gar nicht. weil die Nachnamen in der Accountverwaltung nicht verändert werden können. Ausserdem fällt das unter Accountsharing und ist verboten. Dir bleibt nichts anderes übrig als einfach so weiter zu spielen. Du solltest InGame aber niemals was darüber schreiben, weil sonst könnte es ganz schnell passieren, dass der Account dauerhaft gebannt wird.


----------



## mopdog (11. Oktober 2009)

heyho


ich finds gut so das er pflicht wird so wird vielleicht mehr vermieden das es zu hacks kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


macht euch einfach einen und gut ist denke das ist kein schwere sache wie viele vor mir schon gesagt haben !

es wird kein CD-key benötigt !!


habs selber auch gemacht obwohl ich der Zeit mal wieder inaktiv bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sicher ist sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg mopdog


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Oktober 2009)

mopdog schrieb:


> heyho
> 
> 
> ich finds gut so das er pflicht wird so wird vielleicht mehr vermieden das es zu hacks kommt
> ...


Nein die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sogar größer, weil dein Benutzername deine E-Mail-Adresse ist. Aussderm betrifft es dann möglicherweise nicht nur dein WoW-Account den du mit dem Battle.Net verknüpft hast, sondern auch alle anderen Blizzard- Spiele die damit verbunden sind.


----------



## Velias (11. Oktober 2009)

Also sicherer sind die BattleNet Accounts auch nicht, also gewinnen tut man dadurch nix, verlieren allerdings auch nicht wirklich was.
Da wird halt ein altes Account System rausgenommen und durch ein neues ersetzt, ist ja nicht so das man es "zusätzlich" bräuchte, weswegen ich diese Ablehnung nicht verstehe. Hätts 2004 von vorne herein schon nur Battlenet Accounts gegeben hätte sich auch keiner gesagt "nee das mach ich nicht". Erstaunlich finde ich auch immer wie von den meisten unwissenden davon ausgegangen wird, das die BN Accounts mehr Geld kosten könnten.

Fakten:

- Battlenet accounts kosten NICHTS extra.
- Man erstellt einen kostenlos mit ner Email adresse als Login
- Dann einloggen in den BN Account und auf Spiel hinzufügen
- WoW auswählen
- Alten Account namen und passwort eingeben
- Hinzufügen
- Fertig

- Hat man mehrere Accounts fügt man sie alle ein (geht auch mit inaktiven accounts)
- Beim nächsten einloggen ingame mit der email adresse + passwort bekommt man den nen kleines Auswahlfenster welchen wow-account man einloggen will.
- Auch Zahlungen werden wie gewohnt für jeden account einzeln ausgewählt und vorgenommen. Man muss weder alle hinzugefügten accounts bezahlen noch wären alle freigeschaltet durch eine zahlung - das läuft wie gewohnt über die WoW Accountverwaltung (halt nur mimt den neuen Login Daten
- Die Daten mit denen die alten Accounts registriert sind (Email adresse, Name usw) werden bei hinzufügen mit den Daten des Battlenet Accounts überschrieben. Man brauch weder Key noch ggeheime Fragen, nur die Login Daten des alten Accounts.

Alles sehr einfach, keine mehrkosten, keine doppelten login daten - also kein Grund für Panik!
Wer es als risiko ansieht seine Emailadresse als Login zu haben (weil sie zu bekannt ist oder so) der kann sich ja auch ne kostenlose bei den entsprechenden Anbietern anlegen die er nur dafür verwendet.


----------



## Ollimua (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte meinen Account gleich zu einem bnet acc gemacht, sobald es damals ging.


----------



## gerome234 (11. Oktober 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Cataclysm Ende 2010:
> 
> Aussage auf der Blizzcon war: Nicht vor Mitte/Ende 2010 (wörtlich)
> 
> Und persönlich glaube ich der Aussage Ende 2010 eher, man überarbeitet schliesslich das ganze Game irgendwie, fast wie ein WoW2 - von mir aus kann es auch Mitte 2011 werden solange das Ergebnis halbwegs stimmt. Lieber bissi warten als unfertigen Dünnpfiff wie zb Aion kaufen.


Gut, nehmen wir an, dass Patch 3.3 Dezember kommt. Dann müssten wir beinahe ein Jahr für das Addon warten. Was willst du in dieser Zeit machen?

Und zum Battle Net Account muss ich sagen, dass ich nichts schlimmes in dem sehe. Was soll daran schlecht sein?


----------



## Totebone (11. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> Frage: warum will ich kein B-net account?
> 
> Antwort 1: Weil 1 Passwort für alle spiele zählt. wenn ich also irendwann in der zukunft 20 Blizz spiele drauf habe (wow, D3, SC2, und was sonst noch so erscheinen mag) dann ist mit 1 hackangriff *ALLES* weg. Oder vlt fällt doch mal wer auf ne Phishing seite rein. schwuuuuubs, *alles* weg!
> 
> ...



1. Du kannst auch 20 verschiedene B.net accounts machen.
2. same
3. dafür nimmt man ne E-mail adresse die keiner kennt und daher schonma gar nicht T-Online
4. ES HEIST A G B das 's an ende is absoluter müll. Und es stand von anfang an in den Wotlk AGB das man evtl. einen B.net acc machen muss.


----------



## Testare (11. Oktober 2009)

gerome234 schrieb:


> Gut, nehmen wir an, dass Patch 3.3 Dezember kommt. Dann müssten wir beinahe ein Jahr für das Addon warten. Was willst du in dieser Zeit machen?



Patch 3.4 spielen, was sonst?

Das wird im Bedarfsfall kommen, so wie damals Sunwell nachgeschoben wurde weil WOTLK länger dauerte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vonCarstein (11. Oktober 2009)

Was mich interessiert ist, ob man, wenn man 2 Accounts hat ( ja bin Dualboxer) und dann beide im Bnet sind auch noch mit beiden Acoounts sich gleichzeitig einloggen kann. Jetzt logge ich mich ja über Accountname und Passwort ein, was ja 2 verschiedene sind. Aber wenns übers Bnet geht ist es ja das selbe Passwort und Benutzername, sprich meine Emailadresse und halt 1 Passwort.

Jemand ne Idee ob das geht ?


Edit: hat sich erledigt die Frage, laut FAQ geht es wohl, das man sich mehrfach einloggen kann


----------



## Deadhunt (11. Oktober 2009)

Entschuldigt das ich Frage, aber was ist an einem Battlenet-Account denn nun großartig anders bzw. was ändert sich für den Nutzer?


----------



## BlackBirdone (11. Oktober 2009)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:


> Sehr witzig, den Authenticator gibt es meines Wissens nur per Kreditkarte, und die haben in Deutschland nu mal die wenigsten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Gibt ja auch keine Mobile Version^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. Oktober 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch keine Mobile Version^^



Oder über ebay.. hab meinen da her ( natürlich nicht vom "Chinamann" sondern von nem Privaten mit 100% guten bewertungen) und hat 1a geklappt


----------



## Flymo01 (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 

eine Frage beschäftigt mich jetzt schon ne Weile zu dem Thema. 

Was passiert denn nun mit den Leuten, die einen Account geschenkt bekommen haben, ( bei Ebay ) gekauft haben oder... ja weitere Möglichkeiten fallen mir gerade nicht ein.

Also Leute die mit Accounts unterwegs sind die halt NICHT auf ihren Namen eingerichtet sind und die auch nichts ( mehr ) mit den Erstbesitzern zu tun haben? 

Diese Accounts sollen ja nun ab dem o.g. Datum nicht mehr spielbar sein falls sie nicht auf einen B-net-acc umgewandelt werden.

Bricht dann der gesamte Accountmarkt bei Ebay zusammen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schönen Abend noch 

Flymo


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Oktober 2009)

vonCarstein schrieb:


> Edit: hat sich erledigt die Frage, laut FAQ geht es wohl, das man sich mehrfach einloggen kann


Sicher, weil du ja kaum bei beiden das gleiche Passwort haben wirst oder?


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. Oktober 2009)

Flymo01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Frage beschäftigt mich jetzt schon ne Weile zu dem Thema.
> 
> ...





Ist laut Blizzard nicht erlaubt, die wo das machen/haben müssen alleien zurecht kommen.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. Oktober 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Sicher, weil du ja kaum bei beiden das gleiche Passwort haben wirst oder?



Das tut nichts zur sache, du loggst dich ja mit deinem Battle.net account ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



steht auch auf der Hilfe-Seite von battle.net , man hat dann halt im Login Bildschirm unter dem Benutzernamen, also der E-Mail Adresse ein dropdown menü wo man die accounts auswählen kann. Heißt man loggt sich mit account 1 ein, öffnet wow neu, loggt sich mit den gleichen Daten erneut ein, wählt aber Account 2 aus



Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ist laut Blizzard nicht erlaubt, die wo das machen/haben müssen alleien zurecht kommen.


 Mh müsste man mal probieren ob man einen Account der auf nen anderen Namen läuft seinem BN Account zuführen kann.. bei den Chinamännern klappt es ja auch

Wenn nicht wärs aber auch nicht schade drum.. bin nur mal gespannt wie viele aktive accounts es danach noch gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fällt bestimmt die Hälfte weg weil sie gekauft ist


----------



## ExodiusHC (12. Oktober 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Cataclysm Ende 2010:
> 
> Aussage auf der Blizzcon war: Nicht vor Mitte/Ende 2010 (wörtlich)
> 
> Und persönlich glaube ich der Aussage Ende 2010 eher, man überarbeitet schliesslich das ganze Game irgendwie, fast wie ein WoW2 - von mir aus kann es auch Mitte 2011 werden solange das Ergebnis halbwegs stimmt. Lieber bissi warten als unfertigen Dünnpfiff wie zb Aion kaufen.




Stimmt nicht mit Ende 2010.

Blizz sagte: sie freuen sich schon wenn alle bei der nächsten Blizzcon schon über die Goblin Schurken weinen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. Oktober 2009)

vonCarstein schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert ist, ob man, wenn man 2 Accounts hat ( ja bin Dualboxer) und dann beide im Bnet sind auch noch mit beiden Acoounts sich gleichzeitig einloggen kann. Jetzt logge ich mich ja über Accountname und Passwort ein, was ja 2 verschiedene sind. Aber wenns übers Bnet geht ist es ja das selbe Passwort und Benutzername, sprich meine Emailadresse und halt 1 Passwort.
> 
> Jemand ne Idee ob das geht ?
> 
> ...




Mach ich auch mußt bloß den Reiter wechseln um auf den anderen Account zu kommen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Oktober 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> Ich finds irgendwie blöd, das man praktisch gezwungen wird einen Battle.net Account zu erstellen, wenn man WoW weiter spielen möchte.
> Es hat jedoch den Vorteil, das gestohlenen WoW Accounts nicht mehr zu Battle.net Accounts umgewandelt werden können.
> 
> Ich für meinen teil werde mir keinen erstellen. Wenn das so kommt werde ich aufhören zu spielen, weil ich es einfach nicht einsehe mir noch einen Battle.net account zuzulegen. (blöde Begründung, aber ich sehs einfach net ein
> ...


du erstellst nicht wirklich einen, du wandelst um. dien wow acc existeriert dann nicht mehr eigenständig.
und du brauchst den bnet ac ja eh für alle zukünftigen blizz spiele.

aber bye bye. kündige schonmal dein abo, damit du nach dem 12.11. nicht weiterzahlst. weil wer weiß ob du ohne bnet login noch in die verwaltung kommst zum kündigen


----------



## DarkStar89 (12. Oktober 2009)

Flymo01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Frage beschäftigt mich jetzt schon ne Weile zu dem Thema.
> 
> ...



Sobald du den WOW Acc zum BNet Acc hinzufügst werden die alten Daten überschrieben. Und es stehen dann die Daten vom BNet Acc drinen.
Meine Frau und ich haben unser 2 Acc auch zu 1 BNet Acc gemacht und bei beiden WOWAcc stehen jetzt meine Daten drinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss


----------



## blindhai (12. Oktober 2009)

DarkStar89 schrieb:


> Sobald du den WOW Acc zum BNet Acc hinzufügst werden die alten Daten überschrieben. Und es stehen dann die Daten vom BNet Acc drinen.
> Meine Frau und ich haben unser 2 Acc auch zu 1 BNet Acc gemacht und bei beiden WOWAcc stehen jetzt meine Daten drinen
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, das wollte ich auch scon fragen...habe noch meinen alten Dualboxing Account und kann den dann damit wohl ganz gut verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LunaHexe (12. Oktober 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Warum die leute die Umwandlung zum battle.net account nicht wollen versteh ich nicht.. bringt keine Nachteile.. sogar nur Vorteile


Das ist so aber nicht haltbar. Der Battle.net Account beinhaltet nicht opt-out, nicht opt-in, sondern die "Zwangszustimmung" zum Addressverkauf. Das ist selbst nach US-Recht problematisch weil man dafür "an sich" volljährig sein muß um derartige Sondervereinbarungen zu treffen - dabei richtet sich das Spiel an Kinder.

Die Auswirkungen hat man auch schon gesehen. Letzthin gab es wieder "offizielle PC-Scans". DIe Spieler mit WoW-Account wurden informiert. Die mit Battle.net Account brauchte man nicht informieren weil die bei der Battle.Net Vereinbarung bereits "zugestimmt" haben und dann wurden sie auch nicht informiert.

Ich gebe zu das rechtliche während der Account Erstellung im Battle.net ist derart gut versteckt daß man es kaum sieht. Aber zu behaupten es gäbe keine Nachteile ist schlichtweg falsch.

Luna


----------



## BlackSun84 (12. Oktober 2009)

> Hallo,
> 
> eine Frage beschäftigt mich jetzt schon ne Weile zu dem Thema.
> 
> ...



Tja, bleibt zu hoffen, dass jeder Accountverkäufer sich seinen Account zurückholt und die Käufer damit richtig verloren haben. Accounthandel ist wie Goldhadnel eine Seuche und gehört eingestampft. Und natürlich ist auch das ein Teilziel von Blizzard, denn wer einmal auf seinem Battlenetaccount neben WoW noch SC 2 und D 3 hat, der verkauft nicht mehr so gerne diesen Account.

@Luna:

Aber man muss doch eh 18 sein, um einen WoW-Account zu erstellen, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

@Dark:

Dann hoffe ich mal für deine Frau, dass es nie zu einer Scheidung kommt. Trennungsbedingte Accountprobleme sind ja nicht selten bei WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flatty101 (12. Oktober 2009)

vonCarstein schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert ist, ob man, wenn man 2 Accounts hat ( ja bin Dualboxer) und dann beide im Bnet sind auch noch mit beiden Acoounts sich gleichzeitig einloggen kann. Jetzt logge ich mich ja über Accountname und Passwort ein, was ja 2 verschiedene sind. Aber wenns übers Bnet geht ist es ja das selbe Passwort und Benutzername, sprich meine Emailadresse und halt 1 Passwort.
> 
> Jemand ne Idee ob das geht ?
> 
> ...



Nach der Anmeldung kannst du auswählen, welchen Account du spielen willst.
Einfach zweimal einloggen, bei dem einem den ersten Account und bei dem anderen den anderen Account auswählen, fertig.



Flymo01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Frage beschäftigt mich jetzt schon ne Weile zu dem Thema.
> 
> ...



Schön wärs, meine Meinung!!!

Beim Authenticator habe ich mich auch anfangs immer geärgert das dieser nur per Kreditkarte zu erwerben war, aber seit es den Mobile Authenticator gibt, fühle ich mich wieder sicher.
Kenne das System, Authenticator, von einigen VPN-Tools und daher war ich über die Einführung sehr erfreut


@ BlackSun84: seit wann muss man dafür 18 sein, wenn das Spiel ab 12 ist?


----------



## Tomlin (12. Oktober 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Eben und die die sagen das sie deswegen aufhören spielen ja trotz ihres MIMIMI´s weiter, Hauptsache Klappe aufreißen.
> 
> *Noch mal zum Punkt Battle.Net-Erstellung.
> 
> ...




Genau so ist es. Und nicht anders.

Alle die hier rumheulen haben keinen Plan.


----------



## Dellamorte (12. Oktober 2009)

Da geb ich dir recht Tomlin, hier haben vile keine Plan, oder hat jemand irgendwo ein Statement das die Eropäischen Accounts betroffen sind?!
Also ich finde zumindest nichts dazu auf der Offiziellen HP von WOW und ich hab auch keine E-mail wo ähnliches drinn stehen tut.
Bis es kein Statement auf deutsch gibt, wandel ich zumindest nichts um.


----------



## nrg (12. Oktober 2009)

FreyasErbin schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Welt des gläsernen Kunden!



Denkst du das Blizz das nicht schon heute kann? Steht sogar in den AGB drin und das schon länger.



Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Oder über ebay.. hab meinen da her ( natürlich nicht vom "Chinamann" sondern von nem Privaten mit 100% guten bewertungen) und hat 1a geklappt



Du denkst also der Chinamann hat den RSA Key geknackt und er muss nur die Seriennummer sehen von dem Teil um zu wissen welche Zahl er wann ausspuckt?


Ich hab meinen B.Net Account schon sehr lange und ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Mein WoW Account ist jetzt seit es möglich ist mit dem Teil verknüpft. Ich wurde in 4 Jahren auch noch nie gehackt, vielleicht weil ich nicht alles was ich an eMails kriege aufmache oder mich in jeder Seite einlogge die mir irgendwer im Spiel linkt. Morgen kann es auch mich erwischen, ok, aber dann ist es mein Fehler und nicht der von Blizz.


----------



## Thewizard76 (12. Oktober 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> Ich finds irgendwie blöd, das man praktisch gezwungen wird einen Battle.net Account zu erstellen, wenn man WoW weiter spielen möchte.
> Es hat jedoch den Vorteil, das gestohlenen WoW Accounts nicht mehr zu Battle.net Accounts umgewandelt werden können.
> 
> Ich für meinen teil werde mir keinen erstellen. Wenn das so kommt werde ich aufhören zu spielen, weil ich es einfach nicht einsehe mir noch einen Battle.net account zuzulegen. (blöde Begründung, aber ich sehs einfach net ein
> ...


Dann mal viel Spass mit Deiner neuen freien Zeit.


----------



## Mondokawaki (12. Oktober 2009)

Hm ich weis echt nicht was einige Klugscheißer und Heulsusen hier für ein Problem haben mit dem B net Acc.

Man erstellt diesen sogenannten B net acc und verknüpft dann seinen WoW Acc damit.
Vorteil man hat alle Blizz Spiele im Überblick, keinen Passwort und Namensdschungel.

Und das ganze dauert grad mal 5 mins


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (12. Oktober 2009)

eben, unsicherer ist der bnet-account auch nicht. das ist ein gerücht was sich sehr weit verbreitet hat, aber vollkommener unfug ist. bnet ist genauso sicher wie der normale wow-acc.
und das bei den bestimmungen steht das daten verkauft werden: die daten wurden auch schon vorher verkauft. oder glaubt irgendwer das blizzard einen datensatz von 12mio kunden einfach nur speichert und nicht weiterverkauft?

sorry wer angst hat das seine daten weitergegeben werden sollte seinen telefonanschluss kündigen, handyvertrag und sogar dem stromanbieter kündigen, denn die alle können (und größtenteils tun sie es wohl auch) die daten verkaufen.

ich werde meinen acc wohl die nächsten tage auch ohne bedenken umwandeln. ich wurde vorher nicht gehackt und werde es mit bnet auch nicht.


und wer sich dran stört das dann starfcraft und diablo denselben account nutzen kann sich auch für jedes spiel einen eigenen account anlegen.


die aufregung darüber ist total unverständlich. bis auf die 3min aufwand zum umstellen und dem anderem loginnamen ändert sich überhaupt nix.
es war klar das dieser schritt bald kommen wird.
wer deswegen mit wow aufhört, der hatte wohl eh keine lust mehr drauf und nur auf irgendeinen kleinen grund gewartet um aufzuhören.


----------



## ApoY2k (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich rall echt nicht was man dagegen einzuwenden haben könnte. Es macht nicht im geringsten einen Unterschied ob man sich nun mit "blablabla" einloggt oder mit "blablabla@gmx.de".

Wo zum Teufel ist euer Problem? Dass ihr von Blizzard dazu gezwungen werdet? Ja meine Fresse, wenn ihr selbst nicht kapieren wollt wieviel einfacher zentrale Accountverwaltungen zu verwalten und zu pflegen sind dann muss man es eben mit der Holzhammermethode machen!

Blizzard kann dadurch, dass alle Accounts zentral verwaltet werden dann (für alle ihre Spiele!):

1. Schnelleren und besseren Support liefern
2. Einfacher gestohlene Accounts wiederherstellen
3. Die Sicherheitsstufen enorm erhöhen und alle Spiele gleich sicher machen
4. Bessere Auswertungen für Statistiken erhalten, die wiederrum dafür sorgen, dass mehr auf die Spieler gehört wird

Dann noch ein paar Punkte

* Eure Daten werden auch jetzt schon verkauft und gehandelt, wenn ihr das verhindern wollt, brecht euer Leben ab und geht in den Busch! (Ich finde es auch eine Schweinerei, aber es ist leider so und das wird man mit einer Regierung wie wir sie haben auch nie verhindern werden können)
* Die BNet-Accounts sind, genauso wie WoW-Account nur so sicher wie das Passwort, das ihr verwendet. Im Allgemeinen aber werden BNet-Accounts von Blizzard wesentlich besser geschützt, weil sie ihnen wichtiger sind
* und von wegen PC-Scans und so: ihr wollt nicht, dass eure Hardware-Daten an Blizzard gesendet wird? Ja denkt ihr eigentlich die entwickeln ein Spiel und HOFFEN einfach, dass es auf jedem System läuft? Die brauchen riesige Datenmengen um ihr Spiel an jede mögliche Hardwarekonfiguration anzupassen, das können die nicht mal eben so in ihrem Hauptquartier simulieren!
Und gerade bei Fehlern etc. ist es für Entwickler das beste, wenn möglichst viele dazu die Fehlerreports einsenden.
Wahrscheinlich klickt ihr die auch noch weg weil ihr Angst habt, das Programm sendet euren Tagebuchordner an Blizzard oder was? Lächerlich sowas...
Ihr macht damit den Entwicklern das Leben nur noch schwerer, als es für sie sowieso schon ist!
Aber gleichzeitig rummeckern, dass WoW schon wieder abgestürzt ist, da kommt mir die Galle hoch dass es eine Freude ist...

und ihr beschwert euch noch, dass sie euch dazu zwingen? Sowas dämliches hab ich echt noch nie gehört. Wenns euch darum geht, dass dann jeder eure E-Mail-Adresse kennt und damit auch euren Login - NA UND? Eure scheiß E-Mail kennt sowieso jeder, der euch kennt! Und wenn ihr euch anstatt darüber zu meckern, dass das böse Blizzard euch zu etwas zwingt darum kümmern würdet, keine Pronodownloadseiten oder Torrent und Usenet-Seiten anzuschauen, die eure unsicheren Passwörter ausspähen, das ihr für ALLES benutzt wo ihr euch einloggt (am besten auch noch beim Onlinebanking) dann kann man euch auch nicht mehr helfen...

Besorgt euch sichere Passwörter und der BattleNet-Account ist das BESTE was euch jemals in der Welt des Onlinegaming passieren wird!


Aber nein, lieber rumgeheult und Blizzard geflamed, dabei aber keine Ahnung haben was wirklich dahinter steckt - love you!


----------



## Kelthoras (12. Oktober 2009)

Flatty101 schrieb:


> @ BlackSun84: seit wann muss man dafür 18 sein, wenn das Spiel ab 12 ist?



Das Spiel ist für Kinder ab 12 _freigegeben_. Um einen Account erstellen zu dürfen, musst du aber volljährig sein - bei Unter-Achtzehnjährigen erledigen das die Eltern und "übertragen" dabei exklusiv diesen einen Account ihrem eigenen Fleisch und Blut.

/edit: zum Thema Accountsicherheit - wer meint, der eigene Account wäre dann ja leichter zu knacken, weil dann die eigene E-Mail (eher) bekannt wäre, sollte sich endlich 'mal zum Thema Passwortsicherheit schlau machen; das hilft nicht nur bei BattleNet-Accountsorgen. Und jemandem, dem man auf seine Sorgen hin rät, wie er für mehr Sicherheit für seinen Account sorgen kann und der dies mit "Nö, find ich blöd, habe ich kein Bock drauf" abtut, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Metalphreek (12. Oktober 2009)

Was ich nicht verstehen kann: Wieso regen sich so viele darüber auf? Ich habe bereits seit über nem halben jahr nen B.Net-Account und bin damit vollkommen zufrieden.

PS: Habe zwar einen Authenticator, aber auch erst seit 2 Monaten. (Soviel zu: Dann sind die Accs unsicherer. Wenn man sich geschickt anstellt und nicht gerade auf Seiten wie ww.get-your-wow-ac***nt-hacked-in-2-minutes.com oder www.catac***m-beta-signup.com rumtreibt, ein gescheites Passwort benutzt und seine Antiviren-Software immer aktuell hält, ist man zu 99,9% sicher vor Hack-Angriffen.)

EDIT: @ApoY2k: /sign


----------



## Bluescreen07 (12. Oktober 2009)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> * Eure Daten werden auch jetzt schon verkauft und gehandelt, wenn ihr das verhindern wollt, brecht euer Leben ab und geht in den Busch! (Ich finde es auch eine Schweinerei, aber es ist leider so und das wird man mit einer Regierung wie wir sie haben auch nie verhindern werden können)


Selber Schuld wenn du richtige Daten eingibst!


----------



## Rabaz (12. Oktober 2009)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Ich rall echt nicht was man dagegen einzuwenden haben könnte. Es macht nicht im geringsten einen Unterschied ob man sich nun mit "blablabla" einloggt oder mit "blablabla@gmx.de".
> 
> Wo zum Teufel ist euer Problem? Dass ihr von Blizzard dazu gezwungen werdet? Ja meine Fresse, wenn ihr selbst nicht kapieren wollt wieviel einfacher zentrale Accountverwaltungen zu verwalten und zu pflegen sind dann muss man es eben mit der Holzhammermethode machen!
> 
> ...



OK es hat vielleicht keine direkten Nachteile, aber aus dem Quatsch mit aller Gewalt noch Vorteile rauszulutschen dazu muss man schon ein sehr leidenschaftlicher fanboy sein. Hinter deine (1. bis 4.)  schreibe ich jedenfalls mal ein dickes LOL oder ich möchte hier mal erklärt haben, inwiefern der b-net account "enorm" sicherer ist, der support sich verbessert oder geklaute accounts schneller wieder hergestellt werden können.

Das einzig "positive" was ich bisher darüber gelesen habe ist, dass es _funktioniert_. Anscheinend reicht das schon aus, um viele hier zu begeistern. Schafe.


----------



## Metalphreek (12. Oktober 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Selber Schuld wenn du richtige Daten eingibst!


Schon einmal etwas von Urkundenfälschung gehört? Du schließt mit Erstellung deines Accounts einen Vertrag mit Blizzard ab. Wenn du hier falsche Daten angibst, machst du dich strafbar.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (12. Oktober 2009)

Metalphreek schrieb:


> Schon einmal etwas von Urkundenfälschung gehört? Du schließt mit Erstellung deines Accounts einen Vertrag mit Blizzard ab. Wenn du hier falsche Daten angibst, machst du dich strafbar.


Mach dich erstmal schlau bevor du so einen Unsinn erzählst!


----------



## Metalphreek (12. Oktober 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Mach dich erstmal schlau bevor du so einen Unsinn erzählst!


Ich war der Meinung, man betreibt Urkundenfälschung sobald man inkorrekte Daten eingibt? oO


----------



## Mondokawaki (12. Oktober 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> OK es hat vielleicht keine direkten Nachteile, aber aus dem Quatsch mit aller Gewalt noch Vorteile rauszulutschen dazu muss man schon ein sehr leidenschaftlicher fanboy sein. Hinter deine (1. bis 4.)  schreibe ich jedenfalls mal ein dickes LOL oder ich möchte hier mal erklärt haben, inwiefern der b-net account "enorm" sicherer ist, der support sich verbessert oder geklaute accounts schneller wieder hergestellt werden können.
> 
> Das einzig "positive" was ich bisher darüber gelesen habe ist, dass es _funktioniert_. Anscheinend reicht das schon aus, um viele hier zu begeistern. Schafe.



@Rabaz du bist eben auch so ein Honk ohn Peil ^^


B net acc = sinnvoll grad wenn noch SC usw gespielt wird.
Jeder der zu doof ist sich einen zu erstellen möge jetzt ganz viel mimimi schreiben :


----------



## Avenenera (12. Oktober 2009)

Durch den Battlenet Account kann ich auch den Mobil Authenticator nutzen. Zwar wird das nicht jeder machen, für mich aber ein großes Sicherheitsplus!!!!!


----------



## Kalyan (12. Oktober 2009)

Mein Problem damit ist: Ich soll eine Änderung akzeptieren ohne das ich einen Vorteil für mich sehe.

Die ganzen "Pro" Stimmen hier erklären zwar das es kein Nachteil für mich wäre aber, sorry, das reicht eben normaler weise nicht um kritische Kunden zu überzeugen.

Der einzige Betrag der Versucht mich von Vorteilen zu überzeugen ist der von ApoY2k; Nur kann ich seinen Argumenten nicht folgen.



ApoY2k schrieb:


> Wo zum Teufel ist euer Problem? Dass ihr von Blizzard dazu gezwungen werdet?



Der fehlende Benefit für mich


> Ja meine Fresse, wenn ihr selbst nicht kapieren wollt wieviel einfacher zentrale Accountverwaltungen zu verwalten und zu pflegen sind dann muss man es eben mit der Holzhammermethode machen!



Zu einer zentralen Verwaltung wäre es keines Wegs notwendig B-Net zu erzingen. Username, Passwort, Spiel. Lässt sich genau so einfach in der Datenbank unterbringen wie eMail, Passwort, Spieleliste



> 1. Schnelleren und besseren Support liefern



Wie das? Okay, der GM kann dich in SC2 für dein WoW-Ticket anquatschen. Wer nur WoW spielt dem bringt das gar nix.



> 2. Einfacher gestohlene Accounts wiederherstellen



Glaub ich nicht, denn der Aufwand 5 gestohlene Spiele-Accounts wieder herstellen dürfte immer noch größer sein einen.



> 3. Die Sicherheitsstufen enorm erhöhen und alle Spiele gleich sicher machen



Das kapier ich nicht, wieso ein gemeinsamler Login für alle Spiele sichere sein soll als einzelne. Entweder die Absicherung der Login-Datenbank ist gut genug oder sie ist es nicht. Daran ändert doch eine Zusammenfassung nichts. 
In diesem Zusammenhang: Ein netter Service - und eine eche Changes auf Verbesserung der Sicherheit - wäre gewesen in dem Zuge die Aktion zu machen "Authenticator bis 30.11. ohne Versandkosten" 



> 4. Bessere Auswertungen für Statistiken erhalten, die wiederrum dafür sorgen, dass mehr auf die Spieler gehört wird



Also mich als Spieler besser zu überwachen und in die Statistiken besser hineindeuten zu können was Blizzard will, dass ich will. Ohja, DAS gefällt mir, da erhöhrt sich meine Begeisterung für Bnet gleich enorm.



> * Die BNet-Accounts sind, genauso wie WoW-Account nur so sicher wie das Passwort, das ihr verwendet. Im Allgemeinen aber werden BNet-Accounts von Blizzard wesentlich besser geschützt, weil sie ihnen wichtiger sind



Wenn Blizzard tatsächlich unterschiede in den Kundendaten macht wäre das eigenltich ein Grund zu kündigen. Glaub ich aber nicht. Quelle?



> Wenns euch darum geht, dass dann jeder eure E-Mail-Adresse kennt und damit auch euren Login - NA UND? Eure scheiß E-Mail kennt sowieso jeder, der euch kennt!



Hier wiedersprichst du dir selbst. Natürlich kennt meine eMail-Adresse Hinz und Kunz aber eben meinen Account-Namen NICHT. Und natürlich erhöht das die Sicherheit wenn ein Angreifer 2 unbekannte Strings herrausbekommen zu muss statt einem.


Also: Ob es Nachteile gibt sei dahingestellt - aber ich sehe immer noch _keinen_ Vorteil, und solange bis ich einen sehe geht es mir gegen den Strich.


BTW: Trifft auf mich z.Zt. zwar nicht zu, aber es würde mich intereesieren, wie funktioniert der Login dann eigenltich mit mehreren Accounts eines Spiels?


----------



## Saladarxyz (12. Oktober 2009)

oke ähm
ich wollte das jetzt  machen mit dem battlenetacc und da fragen die ja nach der emailadresse und pw
ich geb das so fröhlich ein und dan sagen die das email und pw falsch sind

zuvor hab ich meine email adresse geändert und hab dan auch von blizz ne mail bekommen wegen der änderung

kann mir da wer weiter helfen?


----------



## sympathisant (12. Oktober 2009)

evtl. nicht ganz unwichtig. aber ich les mir durch was mit meinen daten passiert.



> An wen könnten Ihre Daten weitergegeben werden?
> 
> 
> Es ist für Blizzard selbstverständlich, dass Ihre persönlichen Daten nicht ohne Ihre ausdrückliche Erlaubnis weitergegeben werden. *Dennoch können wir persönliche Daten an Drittanbieter weitergeben, um Bestellungen zu erfüllen oder um Sie dem Mailverteiler eines Drittanbieters hinzuzufügen.* Unter besonderen Umständen müssen wir derartige Informationen auch im Fall von Verstößen gegen unsere Endbenutzer-Lizenzvereinbarungen oder unsere Nutzervereinbarungen offen legen oder dann, wenn es aus rechtlichen Gründen notwendig erscheint.
> ...



da ich keine lust auf unzählige spammails habe, habe ich der weitergabe meiner persönlichen daten und email-adresse widersprochen. mal schauen ob sie sich dran halten.


----------



## Kalyan (12. Oktober 2009)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Durch den Battlenet Account kann ich auch den Mobil Authenticator nutzen. Zwar wird das nicht jeder machen, für mich aber ein großes Sicherheitsplus!!!!!



Geht nur leider nicht auf jedem Handy und die Versandkosten für den Hardware-Authenticator sind schlicht und einfach eine Frechheit. Sammelbestellung geht auch nicht (bzw. nur bedingt) weil die Stückzahl pro Lieferung beschränkt ist.
Außerdem geht Authenticator (sowohl mobile als auch Hardware) auch schon seit langen sehr gut ohne Bnet.


----------



## Metalphreek (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir ja auch den Authenticator geholt (weil Blizzard es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt für neuere Handys den mobile Authenticator zu entwickeln, sondern nur für veraltete Modelle). Unerhört daran fand ich eigtl nur das Porto, was teurer als der Blizzard Authenticator selber ist. Aber die 12~15 Euro haben sich gelohnt. Zwar ist die Eingabe des Codes bei jedem Login nervig, aber wem die Sicherheit seines Accs sehr am Herzen liegt, ist mit diesem Gerät bestens bedient.

Und zu den Leuten, deren Accounts gehackt wurden: Sucht den Fehler doch erstmal bei euch, anstatt es gleich anderen (vor allem Blizzard) in die Schuhe zu schieben.

Mögliche Gründe für einen Account-Hack:
- Unsicheres Passwort
- Auf den falschen Internet-Seiten herumgetrieben
- Anderen Leuten euer Account-PW genannt (außer ihr habt nen Authenticator, dann kanns euch eigentlich sch**ß egal sein^^)
- Keine gescheite Firewall (i.d.R. reicht eine Hardware-Firewall, wie sie z. B. in einem Router zu finden ist, aus)
- Keine oder nicht aktualisierte Antiviren-Software
- Programme für WoW heruntergeladen, die nicht von Blizzard stammen

Wer nicht gegen diese Punkte verstößt, ist zu 99,9% sicher und mit einem Authenticator zu 99,999999999% (ein gewisses Risiko ist *immer* da!)


----------



## Kelthoras (12. Oktober 2009)

Kalyan schrieb:


> Hier wiedersprichst du dir selbst. Natürlich kennt meine eMail-Adresse Hinz und Kunz aber eben meinen Account-Namen NICHT. Und natürlich erhöht das die Sicherheit wenn ein Angreifer 2 unbekannte Strings herrausbekommen zu muss statt einem.



Und was macht diese Methode sicherer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das muss mir einer 'mal erklären. Also solange die "Accounthacker" bisher nicht den lieben langen Tag in ihrem stillen Kämmerlein gehockt haben und von morgens bis abends Accountnamen UND -passwörter geraten und probiert haben, ist es wohl nicht wirklich eine Hürde, zu einem Account den Loginnamen auszuspähen. Stimmt, ein Hacker kann dir nicht auf den Schirm gucken...falsch. Bei 'nem Keylogger-Sontwas-Klautool schickst einfach beim Login einen Bereich des Loginschirms mit, wird bei den allermeisten prima klappen. Phishing: hier ist es eh egal. Wer meint, nur weil vermeintlich niemand den eigenen (kryptischen?) Loginnamen kennt, wäre sein Account irgendwie "sicherer", nunja, dem kann man es wahrscheinlich kaum ausreden. Und angenommen, es wäre so: man nehme eine eigene, nur für den BattleNet-Account erstellte E-Mailadresse, et voilà: alles bleibt beim Alten. Und wenn man so paranoid ist, dass ja bei einem "Hack" alle Blizzardspiele "weg" wären, macht man eben einen eigenen Account pro Spiel. Für Diablo 3 hätte man eh - wie schon für Diablo 2 - einen BNet - Account erstellen müssen, wenn man es nicht komplett alleine spielen wollte. Bei Diablo 3 und Starcraft 2 ist der Account nun eben obligatorisch (keine Ahnung, ob man das trotzdem noch pur offline spielen kann, ohne sich jemals registriert haben zu müssen...).

Die Vorteile des BattleNet-Accounts gegenüber dem jetzigen WoW-Account erschließen sich den meisten wahrscheinlich erst, wenn das BattleNet 2 an den Start geht, welches dann die ganzen Services eines BattleNet-Accounts bieten wird. Dann wäre es eine technische Notwendigkeit, alles auf die BattleNet-Accounts zu vereinheitlichen. Natürlich könnte man auch WoW-Accounts nebenbei weiterhin betreuen/zur Verfügung stellen, aber es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund, das zu tun. Eher im Gegenteil: es würde halt ungerechtfertigte Kosten verursachen.


----------



## Sinlow (12. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> 1. Du kannst auch 20 verschiedene B.net accounts machen.
> 2. same
> 3. dafür nimmt man ne E-mail adresse die keiner kennt und daher schonma gar nicht T-Online
> 4. ES HEIST A G B das 's an ende is absoluter müll. Und es stand von anfang an in den Wotlk AGB das man evtl. einen B.net acc machen muss.


ja hurra, 20 accounts= 20 mail adressen. was will ich mit 20 mail adressen???? schwachsin²



Kalyan schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hier wiedersprichst du dir selbst. Natürlich kennt meine eMail-Adresse Hinz und Kunz aber eben meinen Account-Namen NICHT. Und natürlich erhöht das die Sicherheit wenn ein Angreifer 2 unbekannte Strings herrausbekommen zu muss statt einem.
> ...



Das ist einer der anderen 20 punkte die ich anfangs nicht extra angesprochen habe.

@Kelthoras: wir reden hier nicht von phising, keylogger, trojaner... wir reden von *Hackern!* und wenn die 2! unbekannte ermitteln müssen haben die es *viel* schwerer. und wenn du das nicht glaubst oder wahrhaben willst, tust du mir wirklich wirklich wirklich leid...


----------



## Lari (12. Oktober 2009)

Ihr müsst ja nicht umwandeln, aber dann könnt ihr auch nicht spielen.
Blizzard stellt ihre Accountverwaltung nach monatelanger Ankündigung um, ich hab den BNet Acc eh seit Anfang an. Rauft euch die Haare, beleidigt euch gegenseitig oder tut was auch immer, aber beschwert euch nicht. Es steht euch frei aufzuhören, wenn ihr damit nicht einverstanden seid.


----------



## Kelthoras (12. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> ja hurra, 20 accounts= 20 mail adressen. was will ich mit 20 mail adressen???? schwachsin²



Aber 20 verschiedene Logins? Wie jetzt was nu? Außerdem ginge es vielleicht um 3 oder 4 Adressen. Und dann auch nur bei denen, die eben aus unerfindlichen Gründen ein Problem mit einem BattleNet-Account haben (anstatt eines Irgendwas' für jedes Blizzard-Spiel).



Sinlow schrieb:


> @Kelthoras: wir reden hier nicht von phising, keylogger, trojaner... wir reden von *Hackern!* und wenn die 2! unbekannte ermitteln müssen haben die es *viel* schwerer. und wenn du das nicht glaubst oder wahrhaben willst, tust du mir wirklich wirklich wirklich leid...



Von Leuten, die sich aktiv auf die Rechner von Spielern hacken und dort sich direkt den Zugang erhacken (oder was auch immer hacken)? Wie hoch genau soll der Anteil der Spieler sein, bei denen genau DAS der Fall ist, wenn hier allgemeinhin von "mein Account wurde gehackt" die Rede ist? Ich vermute, wir beide gehen da von grundsätzlich unterschiedlichen Annahmen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und wie du es darstellst, sind Hacker tatsächlich Leute, die, sobald sie deinen Accountnamen haben, ja nur noch dein PW raten brauchen. Bisher mussten sie ja auch noch den Accountnamen mitraten. Jemanden, der beides rät - der wird auch schon mit einem genug Probleme haben (siehe Passwortsicherheit). Und wer eines effektiv erraten kann, soll mit dem anderen nun vor einer unüberwindbaren Hürde stehen? Das ist Augenwischerei, mehr nicht. Aber defnitiv kein Argument contra zentralem BattleNet-Account. Und wie gesagt, wenn es einem unbedingt wichtig erscheint, macht man eben einen weiteren Account auf... Wenn DAS nicht ginge, könnte man vielleicht meckern, jawoll. Und wie ich sagte: man müsste es sowieso.


----------



## merlin0022 (12. Oktober 2009)

Kennt sich jemand damit aus, wenn man 2 WoW aacounts hat und man beide mit dem gleichen BNet Account verknüpfen möchte.

Geht das überhaupt und wenn ja, wie unterscheidet der LoginServer die beiden accounts?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Kelthoras (12. Oktober 2009)

merlin0022 schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand damit aus, wenn man 2 WoW aacounts hat und man beide mit dem gleichen BNet Account verknüpfen möchte.
> 
> Geht das überhaupt und wenn ja, wie unterscheidet der LoginServer die beiden accounts?
> 
> Danke und Grüße




Der Loginserver unterscheidet da nicht, aber spätestens nach dem ersten Login hast du im Loginschirm eine Auswahlliste, aus der du den Account auswählst, auf den du dich anmelden möchtest. Und ja, man kann mehrere WoW-Accounts mit einem BattleNet-Account verknüpfen.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann die ganze Skepsis irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Einen BNet-Account zu erstellen ist nun wahrlich kein großer Akt und ihr lauft nicht in Gefahr, dass der Account von Hackern umgewandelt wird. Desweiteren ist der BNet-Account gebührenfrei. Mit Hilfe eines (Mobile-)Authenticators verschafft man sich zusätzlich noch ein wenig Sicherheit. Wem es allerdings zu stressig ist, für seine Sicherheit einen 8-stelligen Code einzugeben, dem kann ich auch nicht helfen.

Da es sowieso feststeht, dass ab 12. November Logins nur noch per BNet-Account funktionieren, müsst ihr den Account entweder umwandeln oder ein anderes Spiel spielen.

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ihr ältere Spiele von Blizzard auch schon über Internet gezockt habt, aber wenn man Diablo, Warcraft oder Starcraft über Internet gespielt hat, musste man auch über das Battle-Net gehen. Und da hat es keine Sau gestört. Und bei WoW regen sich plötzlich alle auf. Ist mir ein wenig schleierhaft, aber vllt. kann mir das von den Skeptikern noch mal jemand näher erläutern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Ich habe das jetzt schon zu sehr vielen Themen geschrieben, die um den BNet-Account gingen und ich schreibe es hier noch einmal. Habe mit meinem BNet-Account und zusätlichem Authenticator absolut garkeine Probleme bis heute gehabt. Ich weiß nicht, was die Skeptiker davon überzeugt, ihren Account auch umzuwandeln, aber bis zum 12. November müssen sie sich ja entschieden haben.


----------



## Sinlow (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich brauch für all meine spiele, und im laufe der jahre sind das einige, nur 1 Mail adresse. Kann mir aber zu jedem spiel ein eigenen login aussuchen (was ich auch tue).

Ausserdem will cih gar nicht das jeder den ich kenne gleich sehen kann wenn ich in spiel X unterwegs bin. mit einpaar leuten spiel ich spiel X, aber mit dennen will ich gar nicht spiel Y zusammen spielen. ich will nicht mal das die wissen das ich das spiel besitze! ich will auch mal in ruhe in wow mit meinem Twink unterwges sein den keiner meiner leute kennt. das ist dann auc vorbei, geht ja alles über ein namen dann...
Ich will provatssphaäre wann ICH sie will und nich wann blizz sie mir zu gesteht!


hacken: natürlich weis ich das 99% aller "ich wurde gehackt" schreier selber schuld sind. den sie wurden mit sicherhiet nicht gehackt, sondern haben nen keylogger/trojaner etc drauf.
Aber was bringt mir das wenn ich das pech habe dieses 1% zu sein das wirklcih gehackt wurde? dann will ich nämlich das sie es schwer haben. also das sie 2 sachen rausfinden sollen...


----------



## Kelthoras (12. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> hacken: natürlich weis ich das 99% aller "ich wurde gehackt" schreier selber schuld sind. den sie wurden mit sicherhiet nicht gehackt, sondern haben nen keylogger/trojaner etc drauf.
> Aber was bringt mir das wenn ich das pech habe dieses 1% zu sein das wirklcih gehackt wurde? dann will ich nämlich das sie es schwer haben. also das sie 2 sachen rausfinden sollen...



Wenn dein Rechner wirklich "gehackt" wird, wie du es beschreibst, also irgendwelche Fremdlinge schon direkt auf deinem Rechner 'rumfuhrwerken, dann brauchst du dir um Loginnamen o.ä. eh keine Gedanken mehr machen - vor allem, weil es in dem von dir beschriebenen Fall - gelinde gesagt - sch****egal ist, ob du einen extra Loginnamen hast, den nur du zu kennen glaubst, oder ob dein Loginname eine irgendwie bekanntere (?) E-Mailadresse ist. Wenn schon wer auf deinem Rechner unterwegs ist, sieht er den Login in diesem Falle sogar in Klarschrift, wenn er möchte, und das ganz ohne BattleNet-Account-"Sicherheitsloch" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also nochmal: in wie weit wird es, vor allem ja in diesem spezielleren Fall, auf den du dich jetzt versteifst, leichter, einen BattleNet-Account zu "hacken" als einen jetzigen WoW-Account zu knacken? Vor allem, wenn es um das "_richtige Hacken_" (?) geht und nicht um die ganzen Keylogger oder das Phishing, welche beide einem ebenso leicht die Daten zugänglich machen, aber wohl weit öfter der Grund für kompromittierte Accounts sind.

Und ich könnte übrigens auch jetzt schon - ganz ohne BattleNet - deinen Accountnamen und dein Passwort einfach raten. Wenn ich mich damit in deinen Augen schon als Hacker qualifiziere, hätte ich es tatsächlich deutlich "leichter", wenn du auf einen BattleNet-Account umsteigen würdest. Oder aber mir ist deine Definition von Hacker immer noch schleierhaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sicher ist sicher: das war ironisch gemeint!)


----------



## YogiBaer83 (12. Oktober 2009)

finde es merkwürtig, das weder auf den blizz news noch sonst bei den größeren seiten etwas über dieses ganze steht.

und an die beführworter des B-Net2 acc. toll ich kann alle meine Blizzgames unter einem login und acc führen jedoch genau da liegt auch der hund die katze begraben.
Ich MUSS um online spielen zukönnen alle blizz-games über den bzw die b-net acc loggen also in der regel einen B-Net-acc mit x spielen von WC3+ addon über Starcraft, über diablo etc und wenn dann was passiert sind alle weg ALLE. also ist es nicht so toll wie ihr tut. zumal das system von blizz was den aktuellen B-Net angeht auch noch nicht sonderlich stabil ist wie ich finde.


----------



## Nikomedes (12. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> Frage: warum will ich kein B-net account?
> 
> Antwort 1: Weil 1 Passwort für alle spiele zählt. wenn ich also irendwann in der zukunft 20 Blizz spiele drauf habe (wow, D3, SC2, und was sonst noch so erscheinen mag) dann ist mit 1 hackangriff *ALLES* weg. Oder vlt fällt doch mal wer auf ne Phishing seite rein. schwuuuuubs, *alles* weg!



Kauf dir nen Blizzard Authenticator!



Sinlow schrieb:


> Antwort 2: Auch wenn gesagt wurde das Blizz nicht alle accounts oder spiele speert nur weil man auf einem spiel account scheiße gebaut hat, heist das nicht das sie es doch irgendwann mal in die AGB übernehmen das sie das dürfen!



Dann Bau einfach keine Scheiße und benimm dich! Außerdem ist es so das jedes Spiel für sich ist, unabhängig davon ob du nun ein Bnet Acc hast oder nicht. Bnet Acc ist nur eine Plattform!



Sinlow schrieb:


> Antowrt 3: Alles auf 1 email account, eingelogt wird über den mail account. nehmen wir mal an ich bin telekom kunde und melde mich mit meiner T-kom adresse an. Morgen bekommen ich ein super angebot von nem anderen ISP und wechsel....weg ist die T-kom mail. und wie Blizz sich anstellt was die änderung der kundendaten betrifft das wissen wir ja alle



Wenn du Telekom Kunde bist hast du eh eine 3 Monatige Kündigungsfrist, genau wie auch bei vielen anderen Anbietern. Von daher solltet du reichlich Zeit haben deine E-Mail Adresse zu ändern! 



Sinlow schrieb:


> Antwort 4: Ich hasse es wenn AGB`s im nachhinein verschlechtert werden. nach deutschem recht ist das nämlich verboten (nur verbesserungen für den käufer sind erlaubt. stellt euch vor ihr kauft nen fetten LCD TV, in den AGB steht 3 Jahre garantie, und kaum seit ihr raus aus dem laden ändern sie die AGB auf 2 Jahre Garantie. Was glaubt ihr wohl an welche AGB die sich vor gericht halten müssen?), es zählen die AGB zum zeitpunkt des Kaufs!



AGB's gelten beim Kauf einer Ware oder durch späteres Akzepttieren! Schau mal ins HGB da steht es drinn!

Und noch ein kleiner Tip, erst denken dann schreiben!


----------



## spacekeks007 (12. Oktober 2009)

naja es wird eh in absehbarer zeit pflicht werden solch einen acc zu erstellen.

wo ist das problem 2 oder 5 minuten das spiel zu minimieren oder zu beenden und sich einen soclchen zu erstellen?

habt ihr angst das sie zu euch nach haus kommen und euch wegsperren ?

5 minuten zeit nehmen erstellen und fertig und anstatt des normalen namen die emailadresse eingeben, und das is ja dann so anstrengend .... mi mi mi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kommt den chinafarmern und böswilligen leuten zuvor und erstellt einen ansonnsten machen die das irgendwann und ihr habt dann nur noch stress mit wiedererlangung eures acc´s


----------



## Metalphreek (12. Oktober 2009)

Es wurde aber schon *lange* angekündigt, dass es irgendwann einmal so sein wird, dass man nur noch einen B.Net-Account benutzen kann. Wer nicht aufpasst, hat (m.E.) selber Schuld.

Wer das nicht will, kann seinen Account ja gerne kündigen. Sich aber wegen so etwas so anzustellen finde ich a) übertrieben und b) unangebracht.

Was bringt denn schon ein B.Net-Account für ein Nachteil? Wer seinen Account hacken lässt hat a) meist selber Schuld oder b) riesengroßes Pech (das kann bei einem normalen Account genauso schnell passieren, wie bei einem B.Net-Account).

Also hört endlich auf rumzuwhinen und akzeptierts, ihr könnt's eh nicht ändern.

PS: Egal was Blizzard macht, es wird _*immer*_ rumgewhinet. Egal was sie machen, sie machen es (laut den meisten) falsch, komisch nur, dass das Spiel trotzdem so gut läuft.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. Oktober 2009)

Außerdem wird es für Accountkäufer u Verkäufer schwieriger werden


----------



## Dellamorte (12. Oktober 2009)

Huhu, jetz macht mal nicht so nen Wind desewegen, es gibt ja nichtmal eine offizielle ankündigung deswegen. 
Es steht nichts auf wow-europe darüber das es geändert wird.
Es hat keiner ne E-mail bezüglich der änderung bekommen.
Und ich kann mich trotzdem einloggen auch wenn der 12te ist.
MMO-Champions berichtet nichts bezüglich DE also nehmt mal euren Wind wieder aus den Segeln


----------



## Metalphreek (12. Oktober 2009)

> Und ich kann mich trotzdem einloggen auch wenn der 12te ist.


Redest du von heute? Wenn ja, dann schau mla genau auf's Datum, es ist für den 12.11., nicht 12.10. angesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn nein, ignoriere meinen post einfach.^^


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (12. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> hacken: natürlich weis ich das 99% aller "ich wurde gehackt" schreier selber schuld sind. den sie wurden mit sicherhiet nicht gehackt, sondern haben nen keylogger/trojaner etc drauf.
> Aber was bringt mir das wenn ich das pech habe dieses 1% zu sein das wirklcih gehackt wurde? dann will ich nämlich das sie es schwer haben. also das sie 2 sachen rausfinden sollen...




Also... wenn du nen BNet-Account und einen Authenticator hast, dann gibt es immer noch 2 Kennwörter, die man herausfinden muss. Zum einen dein Passwort und zum anderen den 8-stelligen Authenticator-Code, der sich alle 20 sek. ändert.

Betreffend der Privatsphäre kann ich mir vorstellen, dass Blizzard da vllt. noch was einbaut, wo mit du deine Privatsphäre regeln kannst. Ist zwar nur eine Mutmaßung von mir, aber kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen.

Aber mich persönlich stört es nicht, dass andere Leute wissen, was ich für Blizzard-Spiele spiele. Da ich mich auf dem Forum hier rumtreibe, weiß hier sowieso jeder, dass ich WoW spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Kelthoras (12. Oktober 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Und ich kann mich trotzdem einloggen auch wenn der 12te ist.



*hüstel* Du bist im falschen Monat unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sinlow (12. Oktober 2009)

> Kauf dir nen Blizzard Authenticator!


ich will den aber nicht, ich will nicht nochmal was bezahlen müssen um meine spiele spielen zu können. und stell dir mal vor das geschäftsmodel macht schule und jeder spielehersteller macht sowas, dannhabich 50 von den dingern hier rumliegen... danke da verzichte ich.



> Dann Bau einfach keine Scheiße und benimm dich! Außerdem ist es so das jedes Spiel für sich ist, unabhängig davon ob du nun ein Bnet Acc hast oder nicht. Bnet Acc ist nur eine Plattform!


Ich baue keine scheiße, und ich benehme mich, und wenn du alles lesen würdest hättest du auch shcon gewusst das es ein was währe wenn Szenario ist. Denn in all mein online jahren habe ich noch nie einer verwarnung oder ähnliches bekommen.



> Wenn du Telekom Kunde bist hast du eh eine 3 Monatige Kündigungsfrist, genau wie auch bei vielen anderen Anbietern. Von daher solltet du reichlich Zeit haben deine E-Mail Adresse zu ändern!


Ich bin kein T.kom kunde, das war nur ein beispiel, und selbst das ist langst überholt, da imlaufe der diskusion bestätigt wurde das man problemlos die mail adresse ändern kann.



> AGB's gelten beim Kauf einer Ware oder durch späteres Akzepttieren! Schau mal ins HGB da steht es drinn!


Schau du mal in HGB was da zu veränderungen in den AGB im nachhinein drin steht...
und jaja, alle sagen das man es mit WotlK bestätigt hat. Und das man sich jetzt halt mit dem b-net acc abfinden muss will Blizz das so sagt...und blizz ist das gesetz *rolleye*
so, ich  habe aber nur classic WoW. und ich bin mir 100% sicher das es damals als ich es das erste mal installiert habe noch nicht dabei stand das man ein b-net acc haben muss!
jetzt kommst du!


----------



## Dellamorte (12. Oktober 2009)

Lol ok, die Nachtschicht macht sich langsam bemerkbar, sorry^^
Aber wie gesagt es gibt noch keine Offiziellen Satements außer fürs liebe Amiland, deswegen sage ich wayne.
Selbst wenn auf BattleNet umgestellt wird, verlieren sie net Menge Leute denn es gibt genug  wie zb mich wo im BN gebannt sind.


----------



## Metalphreek (12. Oktober 2009)

> und ich bin mir 100% sicher das es damals als ich es das erste mal installiert habe noch nicht dabei stand das man ein b-net acc haben muss!
> jetzt kommst du!


Du musstest aber trotzdem auf WotLK patchen, somit kam eine neue EULA dazu die du akzeptiert hast. Jetzt kommst DU!


----------



## Sinlow (12. Oktober 2009)

genau, jetzt komme ich und sage das ist ein verschlechterung der AGB zu lasten des kunden, und somit in deutschland nicht haltbar.
Hatte ich etwa die wahl den Wotlk Patch abzulehnen und trotzdem mein classic weiter zu spielen?

edit: rechtschriebung


----------



## Metalphreek (12. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> genau, jetzt komme ich und sage das ist ein verschlechterung der AGB zu lasten des kunden, und somit in deutschland nicht haltbar.
> Hatte ich etwa die wahl den Wotlk Patch abzulehnen und trotzdem mein classic weiter zu spielen?
> 
> edit: rechtschriebung


Du hättest deinen Account kündigen können. Jedoch hast du für die Änderungen der AGB digital "unterschrieben" indem du die EULA angenommen hast. Erst letztens kamen doch die Änderungen der ABGs der Sparkasse. Die musste mna auch so hinnehmen, obwohl sie auch verschlechterungen für den Kunden bringen, wie z. B. dass man jetzt Überweisungen tätigen kann ohne dass der Inhaber mit BLZ und Konto-Nummer übereinstimmt und es schwer wird das Geld wierzubekommen, wenn mans falsch überwiesen hat.

Also wäre so etwas laut deiner Aussage auch nicht haltbar.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> genau, jetzt komme ich und sage das ist ein verschlechterung der AGB zu lasten des kunden, und somit in deutschland nicht haltbar.
> Hatte ich etwa die wahl den Wotlk Patch abzulehnen und trotzdem mein classic weiter zu spielen?
> 
> edit: rechtschriebung



hättest sie ja nicht annehmen müssen.. zwingt dich ja keiner dazu.. wenn du mit dem produkt so wie es ist nicht mehr zufrieden bist (EULA sagt schon immer aus, dass das Spiel geändert werden kann) dann spiels nicht mehr.. mit allen konsequenzen



> ich will den aber nicht, ich will nicht nochmal was bezahlen müssen um meine spiele spielen zu können. und stell dir mal vor das geschäftsmodel macht schule und jeder spielehersteller macht sowas, dannhabich 50 von den dingern hier rumliegen... danke da verzichte ich.



auch hier gilt: dann machs einfach nicht.. dann reg dich einfach auch nicht darüber auf dass dein account irgendwann den besitzer wechselt. Aber wenn schon mal zusätzliche Sicherheit angeboten wird dann sollte man das auch annehmen..


----------



## Liyanne (12. Oktober 2009)

Bis jetzt hat jeder davon gesprochen das man seine E-Mail problemlos ändern kann und eine Bestätigungs Mail an die Alte MAil geht. Aber was oder wie ändert man die wenn die Mailadresse weg ist und man nicht mehr an diese ran kommt?
Sicherlich muss man sich dann an den Suport wenden,werden jetzt einige sagen,aber das bedeutet wieder einen gewissen Aufwand.Welchen man sich mit einer vernünftigen Umsetztung umgehen könnte,aber diese zu Entwickeln wäre Aufgabe von B-Net und Blizz

Denn mir ist das schon passiert mein Mail Konto wurde gehackt und nachdem ich das gemeldet hatte,würde er sofort gesperrt und wiederbekommen hab ich ihn nicht und was dann?
Ich war froh das Blizz es vor kurzem geändert hat und ich somit endlich meine Mail ändern konnte

Ich wollte nur darauf eingehen das nicht immer 3 Monate zur verfügung stehen um diese zu ändern

Ich bin auch kein Befürworter des B-Net Acc und es geht nicht um die 5 Minuten des Erstellens,sondern ich für mich hab einfach das Gefühl das es noch nicht Ausgereift ist und wie der ein oder andere es schon sagte,meine Privatsphäre ist futsch nicht jeder soll wissen wo oder mit was ich grade online bin und ob es sicherer als mein Acc ist,bleibt mal dahin gestellt .Bis jetzt bin ich mit meinem WoW Acc auch noch nicht gehackt worden und der besteht auch seit Release

Es lässt sich warscheinlich nicht vermeiden einen B-Net Acc zu erstellen nur wohl dabei muss ich mich nicht fühlen,und nichts anderes bringen hier einige vor und es wäre an Blizz bzw. B-Net die Spieler zu beruhigen und ihnen die höhstmögliste Sicherheit anzubieten

Grüsse 
Liyanne


----------



## Kelthoras (12. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> genau, jetzt komme ich und sage das ist ein verschlechterung der AGB zu lasten des kunden, und somit in deutschland nicht haltbar.
> Hatte ich etwa die wahl den Wotlk Patch abzulehnen und trotzdem mein classic weiter zu spielen?



Nein, aber du hättest nach Bekanntwerden der Änderung die Nutzung des Dienstes einstellen können. Oder hat dich eine "_in Deutschland nicht haltbar_"e Klausel dazu gezwungen, weiter zu spielen bzw. dein Abonnement weiter zu zahlen? Langsam machst du mich neugierig auf dein WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Änderungen der AGB sind ja nicht selten, auch außerhalb von WoW. Egal, ob die Änderung zum Vorteil oder zum Nachteil des Kunden ist, der Anbieter muss diesen darauf hinweisen. Und in beiden Fällen bleibt es dem Kunden vorbehalten, den Änderungen zuzustimmen (bzw. zu widersprechen) und nötigenfalls das Vertragsverhältnis aufgrund der Änderungen aufzukündigen. Wäre mir neu, wenn AGB-Änderungen so durchgewunken werden dürfen, ohne dass es der Zustimmung des Kunden bedarf. Und diese Zustimmung holt sich Blizzard bei Änderungen immer.

Auf deine "Du willst nicht"-Argumente gibt es eine ganz einfache Antwort: dann mache es einfach nicht. Die Wahl ist aber hier nicht: ich mache einen BattleNet-Account oder ich mache es nicht, sondern: ich mache einen BattleNet-Account oder ich höre auf, Blizzard-Spiele zu spielen. Die Entscheidung kann dir hier niemand abnehmen, ebenso wenig wie du sie wegdiskutieren können wirst. Und - wenn denn nun die offizielle Ankündigung zum kurz (und wahrscheinlich versehentlich) aufgetauchten FAQ-Eintrag kommt - spätestens am 12.11. wirst du dich dann entscheiden müssen. Wenn ich deine Argumente lese, wirst du wohl schlicht auf Blizzard-Spiele (oder die der ganzen Hersteller, die ja jetzt "auch" auf diesen Zug aufspringen) verzichten müssen.


----------



## Sinlow (12. Oktober 2009)

Leute jetzt mal ernsthaft, ist euer agrument "dann spiel halt nicht mehr" das einzige was euch einfällt. Seht ihr nicht selber wie blöde das ist?
WoW selber wird dadurch ja nicht schlechter. Ich mag es immer noch. Aber ich muss doch nicht jeden ******* hinnehmen den mir eine firma auftischt.
in der nächsten eula steht dann das wir nur noch spielen dürfen wenn wir rote socken und ne grüne Krawatte tragen....

Blizzard hat mich gezwungen die verschlechterten bedingungen anzunehmen, da ich sonst kein zugriff mehr auf die von mir gekaufte Ware hätte und das geht nun mal gar nicht.
Solange es optional ist, ist alles wunderbar. In dem moment wo es pflicht ist stellen sich mir die nackenhaare auf.

Hoffen wir also mal das es tatsächlich so ist wie ein paar mittlerweile vermuten, und das die ankündigung nur für die USA zählt.


----------



## Metalphreek (12. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> Leute jetzt mal ernsthaft, ist euer agrument "dann spiel halt nicht mehr" das einzige was euch einfällt. Seht ihr nicht selber wie blöde das ist?
> WoW selber wird dadurch ja nicht schlechter. Ich mag es immer noch. Aber ich muss doch nicht jeden ******* hinnehmen den mir eine firma auftischt.
> in der nächsten eula steht dann das wir nur noch spielen dürfen wenn wir rote socken und ne grüne Krawatte tragen....
> 
> ...



Zwingen tut dich keiner. Und was ist an einem B.Net-Account denn so schlimm? Es verbessert sogar das System ... wo ist deine verschlechterung der Konditionen?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. Oktober 2009)

blizzard wird dir wohl niemanden nach Hause schicken der dir alle bestimmungen vorliest und dich fragt ob du sie verstanden hast.. wenn du nach nem patch die dinger einfach durchscrollst ohne sie zu lesen und auf "akzeptieren" klickst dann kann man rechtlich davon ausgehen, dass du sie gelesen/verstanden und dann akzeptiert hast..

Was du machst ist eine Beschneidung der Urteilsfähigkeit der Menschen.. Du sagst aus, dass du nicht in der Lage bist die Bestimmungen zu lesen und zu verstehen.. Das sollte man von Erwachsenen Menschen aber erwarten können.. oder brauchst du einen Babysitter? So sieht es nämlich aus wenn du nicht in der Lage bist eigene Entscheidungen zu fällen.


Entweder du akzeptierst eine Änderung des Produktes oder du nutzt das Produkt nicht mehr und gehst alle Schritte um dein Geld für das gekaufte Produkt wieder zu bekommen.
Das Argument "Das ist doch nur ein Spiel" oder "Das sollte doch für jeden Zugänglich sein" zieht nicht.. klar es ist ein Spiel.. aber in gleichem Maße ist es einfach ein Produkt der Firma Blizzard


----------



## Kelthoras (12. Oktober 2009)

Liyanne schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat jeder davon gesprochen das man seine E-Mail problemlos ändern kann und eine Bestätigungs Mail an die Alte MAil geht. Aber was oder wie ändert man die wenn die Mailadresse weg ist und man nicht mehr an diese ran kommt?
> 
> Sicherlich muss man sich dann an den Suport wenden,werden jetzt einige sagen,aber das bedeutet wieder einen gewissen Aufwand.Welchen man sich mit einer vernünftigen Umsetztung umgehen könnte,aber diese zu Entwickeln wäre Aufgabe von B-Net und Blizz



Aber hier ist genau der Support der richtige Ansprechpartner - für die Wehwehchen mit dem Account, die sich über die Standardfunktionen der Accountverwaltung nicht bewerkstelligen lassen. Und warum ist das so? Weil die Standardfunktionen dahingehend entwickelt wurden, den Hauptteil der Arbeit zu bewältigen. Es ist durchaus ein Problem, wenn die (alte) E-Mailadresse in irgendeiner Form verlorengeht - aber sicherlich keins, mit dem sich tausende Kunden 'rumschlagen, so dass sich eine Standardfunktion den Supportaufwand merklich verringern würde. Schätze, genau aus diesem Grund geht das Ganze über den Support. Oder eben, dass es einfach (aus Abo-Betreuungssicht) ähnlich aufwändig ist wie der Verlust eines Reisepasses - da hättest auch eine Menge Spaß mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



Liyanne schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Befürworter des B-Net Acc und es geht nicht um die 5 Minuten des Erstellens,sondern ich für mich hab einfach das Gefühl das es noch nicht Ausgereift ist und wie der ein oder andere es schon sagte,meine Privatsphäre ist futsch nicht jeder soll wissen wo oder mit was ich grade online bin und ob es sicherer als mein Acc ist,bleibt mal dahin gestellt .Bis jetzt bin ich mit meinem WoW Acc auch noch nicht gehackt worden und der besteht auch seit Release



Dass man befreundete Spieler nun nicht mehr nur in WoW und auf demselben Server online sehen kann, sondern auch fraktions- und realmübergreifend, ja sogar in anderen Blizzardspielen, ist als Vorteil des neuen BattleNet-Accounts herausgestellt worden. Und es ist auch einer! Dass man dann für jeden und alle dann dauernd sichtbar ist und keine Möglichkeit hat, seine Sichtbarkeit zu konfigurieren bzw. einzuschränken, DASS ist an dieser Stelle einfach Spekulation; da wurde auf der BlizzCon auch eigentlich nichts groß zu erzählt, es wurden ja eigentlich auch nur die "key features"  des BattleNet 2 umrissen. Also wenn DAS irgendwann in einer Ankündigung steht (oder nicht), dann kann man sich den Kopf darüber zerbrechen, nicht jetzt, wo noch niemand nichts Genaues zur Sichtbarkeit weiß. Also: Möglichkeit, befreundete Spieler online im BattleNet 2 zu sehen -> Vorteil (imho). Möglichkeiten, die Sichtbarkeit einzuschränken oder nicht? -> nix bekannt, offen.


----------



## Sinlow (12. Oktober 2009)

Kelthoras schrieb:


> Nein, aber du hättest nach Bekanntwerden der Änderung die Nutzung des Dienstes einstellen können. Oder hat dich eine "_in Deutschland nicht haltbar_"e Klausel dazu gezwungen, weiter zu spielen bzw. dein Abonnement weiter zu zahlen? Langsam machst du mich neugierig auf dein WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



blizz holt sich nicht die zustimmung, blizz erzwingt sie, jedesmal von neuen. 
Stell dir vor du kaufst dir ein auto, und nach 2 monaten kommt der Händler uns sagt "du darfst das auto nur noch fahren wenn du bei BP tankst" was würdest du tun? genau, ihn auslachen, in dein auto steigen und wegfahren, das geht weil er dir den zugriff auf dein auto nicht verwehren kann.
Was aber wenn du das auto z.B. gerade in der reperatur hast, und dir der verkäufer das auto nur wiedergeben will wenn du die neuen agb unterschriebst damit du das von dir gekaufte auto wiederbekommst?

(ob auto oder sonstwas, bei den beispiel soll es um die verdeutlichung gehen das blizz den zugriff auf etwas das DIR gehört verwehren kann, wenn du dichmit einer änderung der AGB nicht einverstanden erklärst.... ach ich lass das, versteht eh kaum jemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )





> Auf deine "Du willst nicht"-Argumente gibt es eine ganz einfache Antwort: dann mache es einfach nicht. Die Wahl ist aber hier nicht: ich mache einen BattleNet-Account oder ich mache es nicht, sondern: ich mache einen BattleNet-Account oder ich höre auf, Blizzard-Spiele zu spielen. Die Entscheidung kann dir hier niemand abnehmen, ebenso wenig wie du sie wegdiskutieren können wirst. Und - wenn denn nun die offizielle Ankündigung zum kurz (und wahrscheinlich versehentlich) aufgetauchten FAQ-Eintrag kommt - spätestens am 12.11. wirst du dich dann entscheiden müssen. Wenn ich deine Argumente lese, wirst du wohl schlicht auf Blizzard-Spiele (oder die der ganzen Hersteller, die ja jetzt "auch" auf diesen Zug aufspringen) verzichten müssen.




ja, genau das wird leider passieren, ich werde/würde mit einem wirklich guten spiel (nämlich WoW) aufhören, ich werde leide rnie in den genuss kommen und SC2 oder D3 zu spielen. Und ich bin Fan der Diablo reihe.
genauso wie mir momentan schon Halflife 2 und Counterstrike entgeht da ich niemals wieder ein STEAM spiel kaufen werde. und HL² wollte ich damalswirklich gerne spielen, und meine alten CS accounts liegen still seit Steam pflicht ist.
allessamt gute spiele auf die ich verzichte aufgrund der firmenpolitik.


----------



## Kelthoras (12. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> Leute jetzt mal ernsthaft, ist euer agrument "dann spiel halt nicht mehr" das einzige was euch einfällt. Seht ihr nicht selber wie blöde das ist?
> WoW selber wird dadurch ja nicht schlechter. Ich mag es immer noch. Aber ich muss doch nicht jeden ******* hinnehmen den mir eine firma auftischt.
> in der nächsten eula steht dann das wir nur noch spielen dürfen wenn wir rote socken und ne grüne Krawatte tragen....



Wieso das einzige?

Dann mach' zu jedem Spiel halt einen Account. -> Ne, mach ich nicht.

Dann hol dir doch einen Authenticator für mehr Sicherheit. -> Ne, kein Bock.

Dann musst du wohl aufhören, das Spiel zu spielen. -> Wie, mehr fällt euch nicht ein?

Ich weill nicht dies, ich will nicht das. Sowas macht echt Spaß, wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und du hast es genau richtig erkannt: du musst nicht jeden Sch*** hinnehmen, den dir Blizzard auftischt. Du kannst denen sogar wunderbar deine Meinung geigen, indem du ihren Service nicht mehr nutzt und somit auch nichts mehr zahlst. Das ist deine freie Entscheidung und Blizzard kann nichts dagegen tun. Was du aber hier _zusätzlich_ tust, ist mit (teils, nur teils) hahnebüchenen Argumenten die Befürworter als eine Art "Lämmer" oder "Opfer" hinzustellen, die es alle nicht besser wissen und daher ja gewarnt werden müssen vor den Gefahren der blizzardianischen Wirklichkeit. Was genau versuchst da dadurch zu erreichen? Wurmt es dich, dass viele andere blind in ihr Verderben laufen, weil sie nicht sehen (wollen), was du siehst? Oder ist es vielleicht die unterschwellige Erkenntnis, dass andere schlicht ein anderes Verhältnis zum Thema ...ehm... BattleNet-Account haben.

Und Pflicht zu irgendwas gibt es bei WoW nirgends - oder du musst nochmal erklären, wieso du beim Installieren und Lesen des WotLK-Patches dann nicht auf Abbruch und direkt zur Kündigung des Accounts in der Accountverwaltung gehen konntest. Genau das ist nämlich deine Option bei sowas - und wenn ansatzweise genug Leute deiner Meinung sind, ist es auch für Blizzard ein Thema, keine Sorge.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (12. Oktober 2009)

Also... wenn ihr die EULA bei jedem Patch nicht akzeptiert, heißt das ja nicht, dass ihr das Spiel nicht mehr spielen könnt. Ihr habt lediglich nicht mehr die Möglichkeit auf den Blizzard Servern zu spielen. Ihr könnt jedoch auf Privat-Server ausweichen. Von daher gehört das gekaufte Spiel weiterhin euch und ihr seid nach wie vor in der Lage es zu spielen. Aber halt nicht auf Blizzard-Servern.


----------



## Kelthoras (12. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> (ob auto oder sonstwas, bei den beispiel soll es um die verdeutlichung gehen das blizz den zugriff auf etwas das DIR gehört verwehren kann, wenn du dichmit einer änderung der AGB nicht einverstanden erklärst.... ach ich lass das, versteht eh kaum jemand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ah, jetzt verstehe ich endlich, woher der Wind weht. Tut mir leid, dich enttäuschen zu müssen, aber du hast - im Falle des WoW-Accounts - leider eine gänzlich verquere Vorstellung davon, was dir gehört und was nicht. Dir gehört die Spielepackung, die enthaltenen Handbücher und die Installations-CD/DVD. DAS ist DEIN Besitz.

Beim WoW-(bzw. späteren BattleNet-)Account handelt es sich um eine separate Dienstleistung seitens Blizzard. Diese Dienstleistung kann Blizzard jederzeit unter neue Bedigungen packen, wie zum Beispiel auch Telekommunikationsanbieter oder andere Dienstleister. Bei solchen Änderungen steht es dir aber frei, den Dienstleistungsvertrag mit Blizzard (die Nutzung der Spieleserver) aufzukündigen. Mag sein, dass in speziellen Fällen vielleicht eine Rückvergütung der Restspielzeit erlangt werden kann; wer sich um ein paar Euro kabbeln möchte, soll das tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Selbstverständlich wird dadurch dein "Besitz" (Packung, Installation, Handbücher, etc.) eventuell unbrauchbar, aber wenn du nicht gerade nach dem Öffnen der Packung und dem Versuch einer Erstinstallation postwendend an den Hersteller bzw. Verkäufer zwecks Mangelbeschwerde (oder wie das heißt) wendest, hast du wohl kaum eine Chance, was erstattet zu bekommen. Kannst dir auch ein Handy kaufen - wenn dein Mobilfunkvertrag ausläuft oder irgendwie sonst gekündigt wird, wirst das Handy deshalb wohl kaum zurückgeben können. Klar, Handy kannst weiterverkaufen, Glück gehabt. Allerdings werden wohl die wenigsten Spieler mit funktionierendem Account eine Installations-CD haben wollen, ausser ihre eigene ist irgendwie defekt. Das ist wiederum Pech.

Dir wird also ein Service verweigert, den du aus diversen Gründen nicht mehr mit gutem Gewissen (oder gutem Gefühl) nutzen möchtest. Wie gesagt, ist deine Entscheidung. Aber ein bißchen führst du dich auf, als würden sie dir den Strom abklemmen oder die Wasserzufuhr sperren. Und es passiert ja nicht von jetzt auf gleich, sondern mit genügend langer Ankündigung. Dass es schon seit einem Jahr oder so angekündigt ist, dass es 'mal passieren kann (und vermutlich wird), ist mehr als genügend Vorlaufzeit, vor allem, da das längste Vorauszahlabo auf 6 Monate beschränkt ist?



Sinlow schrieb:


> allessamt gute spiele auf die ich verzichte aufgrund der firmenpolitik.



Das ist nun 'mal so, ohne dass ich damit sonderlich sarkastisch wirken möchte. Wenn etwas wirklich als störend empfunden wird oder man davon ausgeht, dass wirklich viele mit der Firmenpolitik einer Spielefirma Probleme haben, dann wird die jeweilige Firma das schnell merken. Was haben doch so viele über Steam und alles drum und dran geschimpft? Scheint trotzdem zu laufen, oder irre ich mich da? Scheinbar sind die "Probleme" bei Steam doch nicht so überragend oder die Zahl derer, die sie empfinden, doch nicht so groß - denn nichts läuft sonderlich lange, wenn es an einem fehlt: Kunden.

Konsequenz kann schon ätzend sein, aber man kann entweder konsequent seine Vertragsbindung mit Blizzard kippen, wenn einen was wirklich stört - oder man lutscht den sauren Drops und nimmt es hin, weil man doch weiterspielen möchte. Natürlich nur in dem Fall, wo man mit etwas von Blizzard Bauchdrücken hat.


----------



## Dellamorte (12. Oktober 2009)

Leute immer mit der ruhe ja.
Buffed-News lesen, das Thema ist erstmal wieder vom Tisch, genauso wie das Pet.
Also immer schön locker bleiben.

Und bevors wieder ausartet, /vote4close


----------



## Sinlow (12. Oktober 2009)

> Dann mach' zu jedem Spiel halt einen Account. -> Ne, mach ich nicht


ja aber genau das habe ich doch jetzt, und zwar mit einer mailadresse. natürlich weis ich das du meinst ich soll mir zu jedem blizz spiel eine B-net acount machen. aber das mach ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WEIL ich dann zu jedem account ne mail adresse brauche, und das kostet (ja ich zahle fürmeine mail adressen, daich funktionen benötige die es bei free mailern nicht gibt) dann soll ich hlat zu jedem spiel ein account bei nem freemailer machen? ja klar könnte ich. aber dann müsste ich auch alle die mail accounts regelmässig benutzten da sie sonst noch xx tagen inaktivität gelöscht werden. und *dann* kann sich jeder die mail adresse nehmen, und hat vollen zugriff auf mein account...danke verzichte.



> Dann hol dir doch einen Authenticator für mehr Sicherheit. -> Ne, kein Bock


stell es bitte nicht so hin als ob das alles war was ich zu dem thema gesagt habe. Ich hab gesagt das ich den authenticator nicht will weil er a.) geld  kostet, und b.) ich die art der technologie nicht mag



> Dann musst du wohl aufhören, das Spiel zu spielen. -> Wie, mehr fällt euch nicht ein?


ja aber genau das sagen odch immer alle, und das ist schwachsinn, ich MAG WoW es ist ein gutes spiel. ich will NICHT  mit dem spiel aufhören!
sind euch echt die leute lieber die sagen "f**** euch blizz, dann hör ich halt mit wow auf. f*** blizz!" und man sie dann nächsten monat immer noch ingame trifft?
Ich sage es wie ich es empfinde *und das ist nunmal so*



> Und du hast es genau richtig erkannt: du musst nicht jeden Sch*** hinnehmen, den dir Blizzard auftischt. Du kannst denen sogar wunderbar deine Meinung geigen, indem du ihren Service nicht mehr nutzt und somit auch nichts mehr zahlst. Das ist deine freie Entscheidung und Blizzard kann nichts dagegen tun. Was du aber hier zusätzlich tust, ist mit (teils, nur teils) hahnebüchenen Argumenten die Befürworter als eine Art "Lämmer" oder "Opfer" hinzustellen, die es alle nicht besser wissen und daher ja gewarnt werden müssen vor den Gefahren der blizzardianischen Wirklichkeit. Was genau versuchst da dadurch zu erreichen? Wurmt es dich, dass viele andere blind in ihr Verderben laufen, weil sie nicht sehen (wollen), was du siehst? Oder ist es vielleicht die unterschwellige Erkenntnis, dass andere schlicht ein anderes Verhältnis zum Thema ...ehm... BattleNet-Account haben



Wer den B-net account mag, der mag ihn halt. Und für ein gewisse art user (das ist jetzt nicht abwertent gemeint) bietet er sicher auch vorteile. Aber ich lasse mich nicht gerne von Firmen bevormunden und genau das versucht blizz mit dem B-net.


----------



## lafuma (12. Oktober 2009)

OMg es macht kein Unterschied ob man ein battle.net acc hat ist sogar noch sicherer


----------



## Sinlow (12. Oktober 2009)

na dann lieber lafuma erklär uns doch mal warum ein B-net account sicherer ist? Und den aspekt das der username bekannt ist lassen wir sogar mal ausen vor...


----------



## lafuma (12. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard Authenticator...


----------



## Sinlow (12. Oktober 2009)

geht auch ohne B-net wie ich gehört habe, und selbst wenn es nur mit b-net geht.... extra kosten!


----------



## Lari (12. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> na dann lieber lafuma erklär uns doch mal warum ein B-net account sicherer ist? Und den aspekt das der username bekannt ist lassen wir sogar mal ausen vor...


1. der WoW-Accont ist nicht mehr in einen BNet Account umwandelbar
2. man kann einen Authenticator verwenden
3. Änderung der eMailadresse nur nach Bestätigung eines Links, der zur alten eMailadresse geschickt wurde
4. woher kennt der Hacker denn deine eMailadresse, mit der du spielst? Oo

Wenn sich jemand einen Keylogger fängt ist der BNet Account ohne Authenticator immernoch genauso unsicher, allerdings kann man selber schneller reagieren.


----------



## StrangeFabs (12. Oktober 2009)

--Zusammenfassung:
Buhu ich finds unfair dass ich gezwungen werde einen WoW-Account zu erstellen um WoW zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-- Ende Zusammenfassung
Leute, Leute. Nicht die Änderungen sind das worüber gejammert wird sondern über die Tatsache dass eine Änderung stattfindet.


----------



## Iranikus (12. Oktober 2009)

@Kalyan

Ohjee, du tust mir aber leid. Muss ja grausam sein wenn man keinen Vorteil bei der ganzen Sache sieht. In der Zeit wo du soviel schreibst, hättest du dir schon einige Bnet Acc's registrieren können. Wo dein Problem bei der ganzen Sache ist, versteh ich leider nicht. Nur weil es anscheinend weder Nach- noch Vorteile gibt? So ein Schwachsinn. Wenn es Pflicht wird und du damit nicht klar kommst, hör halt auf. Man kann sich auch wegen nichts aufregen...


so long


----------



## Sinlow (12. Oktober 2009)

Aber mal was anderes. Wie läuft das mit dem B-net acount genau. Ich log mich erst ins B-net ein(PW eingabe), dann ins spiel (PWeingabe) und dann auch noch Authentocator (PW eingabe)?

muss ich echt 3mal ein PW eingeben?


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (12. Oktober 2009)

Leute... wenn euch der BNet-Account net passt, dann spielt doch auf Privat-Servern. Da braucht ihr einen solchen Account nicht, müsst auch keinen monatlichen Beitrag zahlen und die Diskussion hier ist hinfällig. Wer keinen Bock auf Battle-Net hat, aber weiterhin spielen will, der muss halt auf Privat-Server gehen. Oder ihr hört mit dem Zocken auf oder ihr wandelt euren Account um. Ich glaube mehr Auswahl habt ihr nicht.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (12. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> ja aber genau das habe ich doch jetzt, und zwar mit einer mailadresse. natürlich weis ich das du meinst ich soll mir zu jedem blizz spiel eine B-net acount machen. aber das mach ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du kannst einem Battlenetaccount auch mehrere WoW-Accounts hinzufügen!


----------



## Sheeta (12. Oktober 2009)

doofe frage und auch eine doofe antwort bitte^^

und wie erstellt man den den bnet-acc?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (12. Oktober 2009)

Sheeta schrieb:


> und wie erstellt man den den bnet-acc?


http://eu.battle.net/index.html


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (12. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes. Wie läuft das mit dem B-net acount genau. Ich log mich erst ins B-net ein(PW eingabe), dann ins spiel (PWeingabe) und dann auch noch Authentocator (PW eingabe)?
> 
> muss ich echt 3mal ein PW eingeben?




Nein... wenn du einen BNet-Account ohne Authenticator hast, brauchst du nur 1 Passwort. Du loggst dich mit deiner E-Mailadresse ein und dem dazugehörigen Passwort, was du beim Erstellen deinen BNet-Accounts angegeben hast. Deine Zugangsdaten für deinen normalen WoW-Account werden dann absolut nutzlos.

Solltest du zusätzlich noch einen Authenticator haben, dann musst du 2 Passwörter eingeben. Einmal den von deinem BNet-Account und anschließen noch den Code vom Authenticator.


----------



## Sinlow (12. Oktober 2009)

bluescrren, bitte lese nicht nur den erstenund letzten ebitrag ein forums, das bringt nix, dein aussage ist voll am thema vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Privtaserver: bei all der AGb geilheit schlagt ihr hier echt Privatserver vor. die sind laut AGB verboten! auserdem...wer will schon auf nen rotzigen privatserver spielen?


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (12. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> bluescrren, bitte lese nicht nur den erstenund letzten ebitrag ein forums, das bringt nix, dein aussage ist voll am thema vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das mit dem Privatserver ist ja nur mal ein Statement gewesen, weil viele hier schreiben, sie hätten keine Möglichkeit WoW zu spielen, wenn sie die AGBs nicht akzeptieren. Ich selber hab auch keinen Bock auf Privatserver, weil da einfach die Community viel zu klein ist. Und dass die verboten sind habe ich mal außen vor gelassen. Es ist aber immerhin eine Möglichkeit WoW zu spielen ohne die AGB zu akzeptieren, weil alle rumheulen sie müssen diese akzeptieren um spielen zu können.


----------



## Tranos (12. Oktober 2009)

Nochmal zum Thema mit dem geschenkten account.
Wenn jetzt die bnet accounts zur pflicht werden, ich aber den account nicht erweitern kann, da mein nachname ja nicht mit dem des besitzers übereinstimmt, kann ich nicht mehr Spielen oder wie?
Ich mein es geht ja hier nicht nur um leute die den acc geschenkt bekommen haben. Die ganzen ebay käufer werden sich auch freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthoras (12. Oktober 2009)

Sinlow schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes. Wie läuft das mit dem B-net acount genau. Ich log mich erst ins B-net ein(PW eingabe), dann ins spiel (PWeingabe) und dann auch noch Authentocator (PW eingabe)?
> 
> muss ich echt 3mal ein PW eingeben?



Jein. Der Login für einen Account ist genauso wie der jetzige, nur im Namensfeld, wo jetzt der WoW-Accountname steht, steht dann der BattleNet-Accountname (besagte E-Mailadresse). Dort gibst du dein PW wie gehabt ein.

Es gibt zwei Unterschiede von der Regel: du hast mehr als einen Account mit deinem BattleNet-Account verknüpft - dann bekommst du nach dem ersten Login nach Verknüpfung (oder überhaupt) zusätzlich eine Pulldown-Liste (glaub, zwischen jetzigem Login- und PW-Feld), aus der du DEN Spieleaccount auswählst, auf den du dich JETZT verbinden möchtest. Der Unterschied für die Spieler, die jetzt schon mehrere WoW-Accounts ihr eigen nennen, ist, dass diese jetzt schlimmstenfalls beim Login ihren kompletten Loginnamen austippeln müssen, schließlich merkt sich der Loginscreen maximal einen Loginnamen.

Der zweite Unterschied ist beim BlizzardAuthenticator zu sehen: sobald du in der Accountverwaltung einen BlizzardAuthenticator mit deinem Spiel verknüpft hast, bekommst du ab dem nächsten Login zusätzlich zum PW ein Feld, in das du den 8-ziffrigen Code tippelst, den dir der Authenticator in dem Moment anzeigt, wenn du ihn "drückst". Funktionsweise ist - grob umschrieben: der Authenticator hat intern eine Uhr sowie eine feste, dem Gerät zugeordnete Art von PIN. Beim Verknüpfen dieses Authenticators mit dem WoW-(oder BattleNet)-Account wird sozusagen dieses spezielle Gerät (und nur dieses) mit deinem Account verbunden. Beim Login drückst du kurz auf den Authenticator, tippst im Loginscreen dein PW und darunter die Zahl ein. Der Loginserver berechnet seinerseits anhand der von dir angegebenen "PIN" den 8-stelligen Code auch serverseitig, vergleicht, stellt fest, dass auf der anderen Seite tatsächlich wer den richtigen Authenticator hat und lässt dich rein. Da der Authenticator anhand der inneren Uhr regelmäßig den PIN wechselt, ist die Chance auch sehr gering, dass dir jemand Login, PW UND Auth-Code klaut und danach sofort in den Account einklinkt. Bis dahin hat sich nämlich der Authenticator mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit schon "weitergedreht".

Insofern ist das Authenticator-Token ein deutlicher Sicherheitsgewinn - und trotzdem ist nichts 100%ig sicher, aber nahe dran ist auch gut.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (12. Oktober 2009)

Tranos schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema mit dem geschenkten account.
> Wenn jetzt die bnet accounts zur pflicht werden, ich aber den account nicht erweitern kann, da mein nachname ja nicht mit dem des besitzers übereinstimmt, kann ich nicht mehr Spielen oder wie?
> Ich mein es geht ja hier nicht nur um leute die den acc geschenkt bekommen haben. Die ganzen ebay käufer werden sich auch freuen
> 
> ...




Blizzard war schon immer dagegen, dass Chars bei ebay verkauft werden, da die Charaktere nach wie vor Eigentum von Blizzard sind. Von daher haben sich ebay Käufer dann wohl selbst ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten. Chars bei ebay zu verkaufen hat Blizzard nie erlaubt.


----------



## Eckhexaule (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag mal eins dazu. Es ist wie im wahren Leben. Es wird alles immer mehr ein Überwachungsapparat.
Auch wenn jetzt wieder viele sagen werden, was will der alte Mann, wundert Ihr Euch nicht über den Zulauf bei der FDP und den Piraten? Genau solche Sachen wie der BN-Account, das Abhören der Telefonleitungen usw., schränkt die Freiheit ein. Warum muss ich sowas wie den BN machen? Es gibt nicht wirklich einen Grund dafür. Blizzard will damit Euer Verhalten genau unter die Lupe nehmen. Blizzard kann momentan eh schon sämtlich Daten Eures PC´s ausspionieren (ausser man hat die restlichen Dateien gut abgeschirmt). Die Privatsphäre gibt es leider schon lange nicht mehr. 
Ich bin noch am Überlegen ob ich mit dem BN-Account Blizzard den Rücken kehre.
Wobei ich eher zu ja tendiere.
Ich finde es zwar für meine Chars und meine Zeit Schade, aber was soll´s.


----------



## Sinlow (12. Oktober 2009)

Metalphreek schrieb:


> Du hättest deinen Account kündigen können. Jedoch hast du für die Änderungen der AGB digital "unterschrieben" indem du die EULA angenommen hast. Erst letztens kamen doch die Änderungen der ABGs der Sparkasse. Die musste mna auch so hinnehmen, obwohl sie auch verschlechterungen für den Kunden bringen, wie z. B. dass man jetzt Überweisungen tätigen kann ohne dass der Inhaber mit BLZ und Konto-Nummer übereinstimmt und es schwer wird das Geld wierzubekommen, wenn mans falsch überwiesen hat.
> 
> Also wäre so etwas laut deiner Aussage auch nicht haltbar.


Da hab ich vorhin vergessen drauf zu antworten. Die von dir beschriebene veränderung bei den banken (bei allen, nicht nur der sparkasse) wurde vom staat vorgeschrieben, das ist geltendes EU recht! Ode rmit anderenworten "Das ist *gesetz* das ist pflicht!" Und somit in keiner weise mit einer AGB änderung zu vergleichen.


----------



## Zangor (12. Oktober 2009)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> ...Die Privatsphäre gibt es leider schon lange nicht mehr.



Privatsphäre im Netz bekommt man ganz einfach: Stecker ziehen!


----------



## Kelthoras (12. Oktober 2009)

Nuja, mit

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...37236&sid=3

ist zumindest die Spekuliererei vom Tisch, ob es ggf. nicht kommt oder nur in den Staaten oder oder oder.


----------



## Shadria (13. Oktober 2009)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> ...Blizzard will damit Euer Verhalten genau unter die Lupe nehmen. *Blizzard kann momentan eh schon sämtlich Daten Eures PC´s ausspionieren* (ausser man hat die restlichen Dateien gut abgeschirmt). Die Privatsphäre gibt es leider schon lange nicht mehr....



....ja ne... is klar... Blizzard kann *sämtliche* Daten auf meinem PC einsehen^^ .....und außerdem weiß Blizzard ganz genau was ich zu Mittag gegessen haben und welche Farbe meine Unterwäsche hat....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Eckhexaule: hast du für deine abenteuerliche Behauptung irgendeinen Beweis? ....falls ja.... lass uns bitte an deinem Wissen teilhaben!


----------



## Thyrfing (13. Oktober 2009)

wer von euch [uns] ist denn so wichtig, das ein mitarbeiter abgestellt wird, um denjenigen zu überwachen/auszuspionieren?
für spionage sind wir doch alle viel zu kleine würste.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (13. Oktober 2009)

Shadria schrieb:


> ....ja ne... is klar... Blizzard kann *sämtliche* Daten auf meinem PC einsehen^^ .....und außerdem weiß Blizzard ganz genau was ich zu Mittag gegessen haben und welche Farbe meine Unterwäsche hat....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Durch die EULA, die du nach jedem Patch bestätigst und akzeptierst, berechtigst du, dass Blizzard sich mal ein wenig auf deinem Rechner umschauen darf. Was alles genau inspiziert wird, kann ich dir nicht so genau sagen, aber Blizzard hat ja als Erklärung rausgegeben, man wolle prüfen, welche Hardware die Spieler so im Schnitt benutzen um künftige (MMO-)Spiele daraufhin anpassen zu können. Ob das das einzige Ziel ist, was Blizzard damit verfolgt sei jetzt einfach mal so dahingestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Aber nochmal zurück zum Battle-Net Thema...
Viele Leute sind ja gegenüber dem Battle-Net Account skeptisch, weil alle Blizzard-Spiele angreifbar sind, die man diesem Account hinzugefügt hat, sobald er gehackt wurde. Dafür stellt euch Blizzard ja den Authenticator zur Verfügung. Denn um an den Code zu kommen muss der Hacker entweder an euren Authenticator kommen, sich bei Blizzard einhacken um an die Algorythmen EURES Authenticators zu kommen oder er muss einfach verdammt viel Glück beim Raten des Codes haben. Wer von euch keinen Authenticator haben will, weil er zu teuer ist oder kein geeignetes Handy hat, der muss dann mit der Sicherheitslücke leben. Dass nicht jeder ein passendes Handy hat ist mir klar, aber die Gelegenheit sich den Standard-Authenticator zu holen ist jedem geboten.

Es gab ja jetzt die Meldung, dass die Pflicht des Battle-Net Accounts zum 12. November wohl aufgehoben wurde. Von daher können alle Skeptiker wohl weiterhin mit ihrem normalen Account weiterspielen. Aber dann soll endlich mal das Gejammere aufhören "mein Account wurde gegen meinen Willen in einen Battle-Net Account umgewandelt". Wenn man es selbst macht, dann kann es kein anderer mehr machen.

Die Accounthacks häufen sich ja in letzter Zeit sehr, von daher sollte man da mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Kelthoras (13. Oktober 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Es gab ja jetzt die Meldung, dass die Pflicht des Battle-Net Accounts zum 12. November wohl aufgehoben wurde. Von daher können alle Skeptiker wohl weiterhin mit ihrem normalen Account weiterspielen. Aber dann soll endlich mal das Gejammere aufhören "mein Account wurde gegen meinen Willen in einen Battle-Net Account umgewandelt". Wenn man es selbst macht, dann kann es kein anderer mehr machen.



Wo wurde das gemeldet? Nur weil buffed.de im Minutentakt die Meldungen und Updates von mmo-champion.com abtippelt? So machen Gerüchte ihre Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das ist nämlich längst schon wieder passé, die BattleNet-Accountumwandlungspflicht (mei, was für ein Wort...) ist nun auch offiziell und auch für Europa angekündigt. Bei Interesse: die Quelle habe ich drei Postings über deinem schon eingestellt gehabt.


----------



## Genickbruch (15. Oktober 2009)

@Saladar, ich hab dasselbe Problem.Vorhin habe ich gelesen in einem Tread, wo mit jemand geantwortet hat, daß man sich erst registrieren muss und dann soll man die Seite eu.Battle.net besuchen und die e-Mail etc. angeben. Hoffe das stimmt konnte es noch nicht versuchen.


----------



## Genickbruch (15. Oktober 2009)

@Saladar, ich hab dasselbe Problem.Vorhin habe ich gelesen in einem Tread, wo mit jemand geantwortet hat, daß man sich erst registrieren muss und dann soll man die Seite eu.Battle.net besuchen und die e-Mail etc. angeben. Hoffe das stimmt konnte es noch nicht versuchen.


----------



## J_0_T (15. Oktober 2009)

Genickbruch schrieb:


> @Saladar, ich hab dasselbe Problem.Vorhin habe ich gelesen in einem Tread, wo mit jemand geantwortet hat, daß man sich erst registrieren muss und dann soll man die Seite eu.Battle.net besuchen und die e-Mail etc. angeben. Hoffe das stimmt konnte es noch nicht versuchen.



oO soweit ich weis macht man das alles auf einer einzigen seite wo man sich vorher nicht registrieren muss um das zu machen.....

Entweder sind deine Infos falsch oder wenn du das gemacht hast kannst dich auf ne überraschung freuen.


Ansonsten... geht auf die B-Net Site da ist alles sauber erklärt was ihr machen müsst...


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ein B-Net-Account !

Nein, es hat nicht weh getan !
Ich lebe noch !
Ich kann daddeln !
Ich kann das Gejammer nich mehr hören ... Tuts oder lasst es, aber tretets nich unnötig breit ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

